# [OFF] Votre moment detente

## Trevoke

Bon, je ne peux pas garantir que ce sera drole tous les jours, ni meme amusant, mais on peut se promettre d'essayer.. Et puis si chacun met un lien de facon reguliere on sera souriant longtemps.

Evidemment, un petit [LOCK] si ceci est superflu .. Mais je voulais partager ceci avec vous  :Smile: 

http://www.thecliffcomics.com/pictures/mordor.gif

----------

## TGL

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Evidemment, un petit [LOCK] si ceci est superflu .. 

  Bof, nan, tant qu'on ouvre pas un nouveau topic pour chaque lien ça me parait pas dérangeant  :Smile: 

Allez, moi y'a ça qui m'a fait sourire il y a qlqs jour :

http://standblog.org/blog/2005/01/18/93113941-amusons-nous-avec-msn

----------

## kernelsensei

pas mal effectivement comme detour !

----------

## limacette

Sympas les liens... 

Voila une video qui me fait bien rire http://www.koreus.com/files/200501/boss.html

----------

## penguin_totof

http://wiki.frimouvy.org/Geek

certains se reconnaitrons...

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

http://img77.exs.cx/img77/2888/catapult1id.gif

http://www.fendahleen.com/nerf/catapult.gif

Voila la suite et fin (?) de ce que j'ai mis tout en haut.

C'est (peut-etre) par les gars de www.somethingawful.com mais pas sur. Si vous etes curieux, ce site regorge d'humour americain que je trouve douteux, mais je suis passablement snob ..

----------

## sifran

j'ai bien aimé ça :

http://www.loginsoftware.com/delirium/4ltouch/home.html

je suis pas hors sujet   :Question: 

----------

## Trevoke

http://media1.funnyjunk.com/pics/killer_dog.jpg

----------

## Adrien

lol vous me faites marrer avec vos conneries   :Razz:   MDR

@sifran: Trop fort ton tuning de 4Trelle   :Wink: 

+++

----------

## Trevoke

Vous connaissez tous www.gentoo.org ...

Mais est-ce que vous connaissez http://www.gentooo.org/ ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Vous connaissez tous www.gentoo.org ...
> 
> Mais est-ce que vous connaissez http://www.gentooo.org/ ?

 

Tu sors   :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

Mais euh meme pas fait l'erreur c'est quelqu'un qui me l'a montre! J'te jure!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dais

LOL ! Trop fort ^^

----------

## dyurne

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>   http://media1.funnyjunk.com/pics/killer_dog.jpg 

  fluffy rocks !!!

----------

## Intruder

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Vous connaissez tous www.gentoo.org ...
> 
> Mais est-ce que vous connaissez http://www.gentooo.org/ ?

 

MDR

----------

## Adrien

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Vous connaissez tous www.gentoo.org ...
> 
> Mais est-ce que vous connaissez http://www.gentooo.org/ ?

 

+1 tu nous a bien eu Trevoke là!!

----------

## voltairien

A placer dans les forums pour faire le malin :

http://www.chezmoicamarche.org

----------

## Adrien

Et puis quand même, je suppose que certains d'entre vous l'ont déjà vu mais celui-là me fait pèter de rire: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=234330&highlight=destroy+system

Disons que c'est pour les nihilistes qui en ont marre de chercher des solutions compliqués à leur problème sous gentoo   :Razz:  ...

Enjoy

----------

## dyurne

même si ce n'est pas maintenu à jour les anciennes réponses demeurent excellentes : 

http://question.jeremie.net/

----------

## Saigneur

Marrant, je le connais d'un autre forum le jeremie. C'est un copain de mon ex  :Laughing: 

Y'a des hasards sur le Net...

----------

## Trevoke

merci a bong!

Apprendre le japonais? Pourquoi?

----------

## joKer-O-zen

uhuh !! quel moment de detente :p

quel domage que ca couvre pas le temps d'une compile de Ooo ... (OOOOK ?)

pour ma contribution je ne saurais que donner l'url de l'excellent Pen Of Chaos

Merci trevoke pour l'idee :p

(et hop je remonte subrepticement le thread ... )

----------

## kernelsensei

 *joKer-O-zen wrote:*   

> uhuh !! quel moment de detente :p
> 
> quel domage que ca couvre pas le temps d'une compile de Ooo ... (OOOOK ?)
> 
> pour ma contribution je ne saurais que donner l'url de l'excellent Pen Of Chaos
> ...

 

chaussette !!!

Ce qui est bien, c'est que penofchaos n'est pas seulement l'aventure du donjon de naheulbeuk en audio, mais aussi plein de conneries, genre une rubrique complete avec des recetes magiques, des sorts, ..., enfin plein de trucs a ne pas prendre au 1er degré !

voir ici  :Very Happy: 

a ca je rajoute Les Aventures du Survivaure par Knarf

----------

## joKer-O-zen

fort juste ... fort juste ...

<vecu IRL>

et apres ca vous comprendrez pourquoi votre collegue sort a tout bout de champs : "Mais quelle équipe de Merde !!!" avec une voix bizare :/

</vecu IRL>

en tout cas une nouvel episode des survivaures est sorti recement ... pour les amateurs  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

lol, je viens d'ecouter le survivaure 7, ya le nain du donjon de naheulbeuk qui a atterri dans le vaisseau ...  :Laughing: 

----------

## joKer-O-zen

chut je viens de finir de le dl ... tsssss

ce qui est marrant c'est que ce site faut y aller tout les 3 mois ... tu choppe 2 ou 3 nouveaux episodes et tu te marre 30 mn  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

ho la la il faut que je le retelecharge le donjon.. je m'etais bien poile avec mes freres & soeurs en ecoutant ca.

"shalam grogzok"

"qu'est-ce qu'il dit?"

"il dit qu'il t'emmerde"

----------

## kernelsensei

- bahhhlalalalalal

- Il a dit : "Ahh lalalalalala"

- C'est bon on avait compris !

quelques passages pas mals ..:

 *Quote:*   

> - Donne la clef ...
> 
> - Naan !
> 
> *Vlam*
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> - Oh tiens, un paysan ..
> 
> - Moi chuis un barbare ..!
> 
> - Aucune difference ..
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> - Quelqu'un pourrait allumer une torche on voit que dalle !
> 
> - Moi j'ai pas besoin de torche, je suis nyctalope !
> 
> - Sa on le savait bien que t'etais une salope !
> ...

 

----------

## Polo

"si vous me dites que vous avez pas de briquet, c'est décidé : j'me barre"

 :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## Dais

*l'elfe était tombée dans un trou*

- aidez-moi !

- qu'est-ce qu'elle dit ?

- elle dit qu'il faut l'achever

* le nain lui jette des pierres*

-aie !

-arrête !

- bon ok ..

*l'elfe remonte quasiment à la surface*

- aïe !

- hey le nain, pourquoi tu mets ton pied sur sa main ?

- c'est pour pas qu'elle tombe ..

... il y a aussi un autre passage culte, mais je n'en dirai pas grand chose, celui-là est trop bon pour oser le raconter à ceux qui ne le connaissent pas :p je dirai juste une chose: le nain .. lol

----------

## penguin_totof

j'ai bien aimé ce site

http://www.clientsalacon.com/

----------

## Trevoke

http://rinkworks.com/stupid/

http://paul.merton.ox.ac.uk/

En anglais mais TRES DROLE!

----------

## spider312

 *penguin_totof wrote:*   

> j'ai bien aimé ce site
> 
> http://www.clientsalacon.com/

 ouais il est énnorme ce site

Sinon, pour Nahelbuck, vous savez que la BD est sortie il y a quelques semaines ? elle devrait se vendre dans les FNACs normalement, mais ils sont quasiment tous en rupture de stock, cette BD a un success innespéré  :Very Happy: 

----------

## joKer-O-zen

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon, pour Nahelbuck, vous savez que la BD est sortie il y a quelques semaines ? elle devrait se vendre dans les FNACs normalement, mais ils sont quasiment tous en rupture de stock, cette BD a un success innespéré Very Happy

 

j'ai cru voir que cette BD etait sortie ... 

je suis bien content si ca marche  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Pour deconner en alsacien :

http://www.cigogne.net/article159.html   Rambo vom Elsass

http://www.cigogne.net/article165.html   Metrix Riloded En VO

http://www.cigogne.net/article313.html   Dirty Woman

http://www.cigogne.net/article259.html   Star drek

http://www.cigogne.net/article427.html   Des Nouvelles de rocky-rambo & Le TEASER de FURTZ et FURIOUZ

http://www.cigogne.net/article205.html   La voiture

http://www.cigogne.net/article429.html   Tourista : the bridge

http://www.cigogne.net/article455.html   Joyeux Noel et Bonne année !

Voila de quoi rire pas mal !

----------

## Intruder

Quand Microsoft nous donne des cours ... 

Ici 

Enjoy ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pachacamac

La BD est dispo au virgin de toulon et a toulouse au virgin et a la fnac. Enfin la semaine dernière c'était encore le cas...

----------

## Adrien

 *Intruder wrote:*   

> Quand Microsoft nous donne des cours ... 
> 
> Ici 
> 
> Enjoy ... 

 

Affligeant...... :Rolling Eyes: 

T'as voté à la fin bonhomme?? (là où ils disent: Was this information useful?)  :Razz: 

----------

## Intruder

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *Intruder wrote:*   Quand Microsoft nous donne des cours ... 
> 
> Ici 
> 
> Enjoy ...  
> ...

 

Non j'ai pas voté ... Tu veux faire un rush massif sur le "NO"?  :Wink: 

----------

## joKer-O-zen

j'ai essayé de voter (non) ... et mouaaarf ... we are experiencing problems bla bla bla ...

a un poil pres ils nous mettaient : we are experiencing new feature ...

longe vie a microsoft sans qui la vie serait nettement moins drole :p

----------

## kwenspc

c'ets pas très drôle en fait...parce que si M$ veut s'occupper "d'éduquer" les gamins ça voudra dire aussi : mattraquage dès le plus jeune âge sur leur marque et produits...

C'est des sacrés fumiers quand on y pense, et je trouve pas ça normal qu'on ne bloque pas ce genre de comportement. 

Si il y a bien une chose qui ne doit pas être traité par des boites privé : c'est l'éducation 

(ok sauf pour les ecoles privée qui son en contrat avec l'état, moi même je suis dans un établissement privé)

Bon peut-être que je m'emporte un peu vite, cet exemple est très limité...mais je vois d'un oeil assez mauvais toutes tentatives de se rapporcher 

d'un modèle qui voudrait que même les boites privées (et qui n'ont rien à voir avec l'education) se permettent de tels écarts.

AOL s'y essait aussi...

m'enfin c'est vrai qu'aux états-unis ils sont déjà sclérosé par ce genre de pratiques..."normal" que ça s'étende à nous.

----------

## joKer-O-zen

bah ... l'informatique a l'ecole ... c plutot limité si tu suis pas une formation "dans l'informatique" et encore ...

en plus la c'est pas l'education des enfants, c'est celle de leurs parents ... j'ai trouvé ca plutot marrant que krosoft daigne se renseigner sur le leetlanguage, et renseigner ces pauvres parents tout perdus qui comprennent pu rien a ce que font leurs charmants bambins

----------

## Adrien

 *Intruder wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*    *Intruder wrote:*   Quand Microsoft nous donne des cours ... 
> 
> Ici 
> 
> Enjoy ...  
> ...

 

Oui ça me branchaît pas mal à vrai dire  :Twisted Evil:  Mais bon, appremment ça marche pas  :Very Happy:  !!!  :Wink: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Si il y a bien une chose qui ne doit pas être traité par des boites privé : c'est l'éducation 

 

L'éducation ne devrait de toute façon être traitée QUE par les parents, parce que je sais pas ce que tu penses de l'efficacité de l'Education Nationale, mais moi..... :Evil or Very Mad: 

Si de telles pratiques se développent c'est parce qu'il y a tant de parents démissionnaires et que c'est tentant pour d'autres de "récupèrer" le rôle. Mais bon au bout du compte, plus personne n'est à sa place....allons essayer de nous y retrouver là-dedans  :Arrow: 

----------

## TGL

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> L'éducation ne devrait de toute façon être traitée QUE par les parents, parce que je sais pas ce que tu penses de l'efficacité de l'Education Nationale, mais moi..... 

 

On a dit "Moment détente", pas troll politique, sociologique, ou que sais-je encore. Essayons de gardez un rapport humour/bruit le plus elevé possible...

----------

## Adrien

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*   L'éducation ne devrait de toute façon être traitée QUE par les parents, parce que je sais pas ce que tu penses de l'efficacité de l'Education Nationale, mais moi.....  
> 
> On a dit "Moment détente", pas troll politique, sociologique, ou que sais-je encore. Essayons de gardez un rapport humour/bruit le plus elevé possible...

 

LOL, je m'y attendais  :Very Happy:  !!

Ca roule TGL, je comptais de toute façon modèrer mes ardeurs  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

[troll]moi je l'aime bien le mod[/troll]

Quoi, qu'est-ce que j'ai dit?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> [troll]moi je l'aime bien le mod[/troll]
> 
> Quoi, qu'est-ce que j'ai dit? 

 

Provocateur va!  :Razz: 

----------

## Intruder

Bonne lecture  :Wink: 

Si les compagnies aériennes étaient des systèmes d'exploitation:

UNIX Airways

Chaque passager apporte un morceau de l'avion lorsqu'il arrive à l'aéroport. Tous les passagers se rendent ensuite sur la piste et assemblent l'avion ensemble pièce par pièce, tout en discutant sans arrêt sur la sorte d'avion qu'ils sont supposés construire. Lorsque les passagers arrivent, l'un d'eux doit être désigné pilote et doit se rendre dans la cabine de pilotage. Là, il trouve des manuels décrivant l'avion dans ses moindres détails, mais ne donnant aucune instruction sur le pilotage.

Air DOS

Tous les passagers poussent l'avion jusqu'à ce qu'il commence à planer. Ils sautent à bord et laissent l'avion glisser jusqu'à ce qu'il retombe. Ensuite, ils redescendent, poussent l'avion, et ainsi de suite.

Mac Airlines

Toutes les hôtesses, pilotes, préposés aux bagages et aux billets ont tous exactement le même visage. Vous entrez dans l'avion sans le voir et une fois à l'intérieur, vous n'avez aucun hublot pour voir dehors si vous êtes en vol ou pas. Aucune vibration durant le décollage, le vol ou l'atterrissage. Bref, vous ne savez même pas que c'est un avion et que vous êtes en vol! Chaque fois que vous posez une question portant sur des détails, on vous rappelle gentiment mais fermement que vous n'avez pas besoin de le savoir, que vous ne voulez pas le savoir, et que tout sera fait pour vous sans que vous ayez à le savoir, alors fermez-la.

Windows Air

L'aérogare est très beau et coloré. Les hôtesses sont très gentilles. C'est très facile de consigner vos valises et l'embarquement se fait sans histoire. Le décollage est parfait. Après une dizaine de minutes de vol, l'avion explose sans aucun avertissement.

Windows NT Air

Comme Windows Air, mais le billet coûte plus cher, les avions sont beaucoup plus gros, et lorsqu'ils explosent, tous les autres avions dans un rayon de 80 kilomètres explosent aussi.

Linux Air

Compagnie fondée par des employés mécontents provenant des autres compagnies aériennes. Ils construisent leurs propres avions, leurs propres comptoirs et pavent leurs pistes eux-mêmes. Le coût du billet est minime... il couvre seulement les frais encourus pour l'imprimer! Vous pouvez aussi télécharger votre billet gratuitement et le faire imprimer vous-mêmes. Une fois à bord, on vous donne un siège, quatre vis, des outils et un petit guide nommé Pose-siège.html. Une fois en place, le siège entièrement ajustable est très confortable. Le vol part et arrive à temps, sans pépin. Les repas à bord sont légers et nourrissants. Lorsque vous essayez de dire aux autres personnes que vous avez voyagé gratuitement, dans un avion super confort, ils vous regardent comme si vous étiez un idiot et crient: QUOI?!? IL A FALLU QUE TU POSES LE SIEGE TOI MEME ?

Source : http://faq.bigip.mine.nu:8008/jokes/blagues.php

----------

## pititjo

 *joKer-O-zen wrote:*   

> j'ai essayé de voter (non) ... et mouaaarf ... we are experiencing problems bla bla bla ...
> 
> a un poil pres ils nous mettaient : we are experiencing new feature ...
> 
> longe vie a microsoft sans qui la vie serait nettement moins drole :p

 

Promis : rien de polémique  :Mr. Green: 

Juste que quand on se fait passer pour IE on a droit à un formulaire...

(On peu pas l'envoyer mais on a quand même un formulaire...)

----------

## Intruder

 *pititjo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Promis : rien de polémique 
> 
> Juste que quand on se fait passer pour IE on a droit à un formulaire...
> ...

 

IE émulé par Wine I hope  :Wink: 

----------

## pititjo

 *Intruder wrote:*   

>  *pititjo wrote:*   
> 
> Promis : rien de polémique 
> 
> Juste que quand on se fait passer pour IE on a droit à un formulaire...
> ...

 

Non non User agent switcher dans firefox  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Polo

moi j'ai trouvé une petit site marrant....

Wich OS are you?

bon y'a pas gentoo mais je suis tombé sur debian... c'est ce qui, pour moi, se rapproche le plus dans la liste.

garre a ceux qui tomberaient sur win XP !! :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

enjoy

----------

## kopp

mais euh! Amiga OS !!!

j'sais même pas ce que c'est je ne m'en suis jamais servi

m'enfin il me semble que je l'avais deja fait y a pas mal de temps ce test et (honte à moi) il me semble que je m'étais récupéré windows nt ....

Mais bon, ça veut rien dire ces trucs (quoi comment ça j'essaye de me trouver une excuse)

Je suis full time linux, et j'ai rien d'un geek pourtant ... alors bon!

----------

## kernelsensei

bon, pendant qu'on parle des tests, la j'en ai un : http://politest.chez.tiscali.fr/index.php

c'est assez OFF avec l'informatique, mais bon, le libre c'est aussi de la politique !

Faut pas avoir peur si il se plante ... c'est arrive pour moi !

----------

## Polo

j'ai fait le test, et pour moi il ne s'est absolument pas trompé....

un "sans faute" quoi  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Je me demande si je ne devrais pas ouvrir un sondage [OFF] Politique , pour voir un peu la concentration de gauchistes / droitistes  sur ce forum ...

----------

## Polo

ouai, ca pourrait etre pas mal... meme si je suis pas vraiment sur de vouloir mélanger politique et loisir (pour moi linux est un loisir en plus d'etre mon OS, de meme pour gentoo et ses forums...)

----------

## TGL

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Je me demande si je ne devrais pas ouvrir un sondage [OFF] Politique , pour voir un peu la concentration de gauchistes / droitistes  sur ce forum ...

  Hmmm... c'est pas que ça m'intéresserait pas aussi, mais là même pour un OFF ça serait un peu déplacé quand même. Désolé  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   Je me demande si je ne devrais pas ouvrir un sondage [OFF] Politique , pour voir un peu la concentration de gauchistes / droitistes  sur ce forum ...  Hmmm... c'est pas que ça m'intéresserait pas aussi, mais là même pour un OFF ça serait un peu déplacé quand même. Désolé 

 

C'est la raison pour laquelle j'hesitais  :Very Happy:  , de plus, un thread politique a une probabilite elevée de partir en sucette !  :Wink: 

Donc je vais m'abstenir ...

Bien que j'aurais bien aime avoir un appercu ..  :Razz: 

----------

## kopp

C'est clair qu'un sujet là-dessus serait un troll parmis les trolls, et ça partirait très vite en sucette, et pourrait entrainer une modification du comportement de certains envers d'autres pour des raisons politiques(sisi, y a des cas extrèmes j'vous assure), ce qui n'est pas le but du forum...

Cependant, c'est marrant ton test, mais ça me rappelle qu'il faudrait que je me positionne un peu, parceque là j'y allais en blind test.... apparemment j'serais plus de gauche d'après le test, ce qui m'étonne pas vraiment, mais alors après...

D'ailleurs la consitution européenne, vous auriez pas des adresses interessantes qui en parle, sans prendre aucun parti dans la description (par là je veux dire, juste la décrire d'un point de vue impartiale), parcequ'il me semble qu'il y a un referendum là dessus bientôt...

Perso j'ai encore jamais voté (et oui! j'suis encore tout jeune  :Wink: ), alors pour le moment je m'étais pas trop posé de questions, mais bon, faudrait peut-être que je m'y mette  :Smile: 

----------

## rg421

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Donc je vais m'abstenir ... 
> 
> Bien que j'aurais bien aime avoir un appercu .. 

 

Même en petit: On t'a vu kernel_senseï  :Very Happy: 

-- 

Renaud

----------

## kwenspc

oui c'est sûr il ya des forums fait pour discuter de politique etc...

@kernel_senseï : pour tes stats, moi ça c'est pas planté : gauche.

Enfin je pense que (presque) tout le monde doit être tout de même emplit d'un sentiment communautaire ici. En effet on est tous là pour gentoo (on partage nos connaissances, on s'entraide) et bien evidemment nous sommes (à notre échelle) des acteurs du monde de l'OpenSource...rien à voir donc avec le libéralisme sauvage, le pouvoir aux mutlinationales et le capitalisme triomphant vous ne trouvez pas?

bon allez j'arrete là la digrétion.

----------

## Polo

@ kwenspc : heureusement que TGL n'etait pas chaud pour ouvrir un nouveau post pour ca (ni pour le faire dans ce thread  :Razz:  )

mais je suis pas tout a fait d'accord avec toi.... on peut avoir une tendance plutot capitaliste (peut etre pas "extreme", mais quand meme), et etre pour l'opensource, l'entraide entre utilisateurs et tout ca....

[EDIT] je n'irai pas plus loin dans ce debat... pas envie de me faire réprimander  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Polo wrote:*   

> moi j'ai trouvé une petit site marrant....
> 
> Wich OS are you?
> 
> bon y'a pas gentoo mais je suis tombé sur debian... c'est ce qui, pour moi, se rapproche le plus dans la liste.
> ...

 J'aurai pu tomber plus mal ...

 *Quote:*   

> "You are HP-UX.
> 
> You're still strong despite the passage of time.  Though few understand you, those who do love you deeply and appreciate you."

 

Je suis pourtant pas si vieux ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## TGL

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> J'aurai pu tomber plus mal ...

 

En effet... Regarde moi :

 *Quote:*   

> You are Apple DOS 3.1.
> 
> Simple and primitive with a good understanding of common man.
> 
> You're still a work in progress, but a good start.

  Arf...

----------

## marvin rouge

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   You are Apple DOS 3.1.
> 
> Simple and primitive with a good understanding of common man.
> 
> You're still a work in progress, but a good start.  

  pareil ... je sais pas comment je dois le prendre ...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *TGL wrote:*    *Quote:*   You are Apple DOS 3.1.
> 
> Simple and primitive with a good understanding of common man.
> 
> You're still a work in progress, but a good start.    pareil ... je sais pas comment je dois le prendre ...

 

egalement ...

Autrement pour ce qui concerne le teste politique c'est pas tres juste ...

1. PC

2. Verts

3. PS hum hum ..

Ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'en regardant les reponses typiques des partis, celui qui me convient totalement (toutes les reponses correspondent aux miennes) c'est LCR ... alors je vois pas trop comme le script s'y prend !  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Polo wrote:*   

> moi j'ai trouvé une petit site marrant....
> 
> Wich OS are you?
> 
> bon y'a pas gentoo mais je suis tombé sur debian... c'est ce qui, pour moi, se rapproche le plus dans la liste.
> ...

 

Pas mal ton truc, sauf que chui tombé sur OS2/WARP  :Rolling Eyes: , je n'avais jamais entendu parler de ce machin  :Shocked: !!

Faudrait que je l'installe pour voir ....

----------

## mrduchnok

dans le genre site qui sait beaucoup de chose sur nous, celui là est quand même bien impressionant, il devine ce que vous pensez : 

http://y.20q.net/

----------

## Dais

You are Debian Linux

et gauchiste, ce qui est euh ... bah plus vrai que faux lol.

EDIT: et celui qui doit deviner ce qu'on pense, il n'a pas trouvé mon bilboquet :p

----------

## kopp

moi il a presque trouver mon chien... epagneul breton...il m'a sorti cocker spaniel...

puis un autre queqlue chose spaniel apres mais c'etait pas les bons ... mais c'est pas mal  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

moi mon dico electronique japonais il l'a pas trouve non plus ...

mais a la fin quand il dit qu'on a gagné, il lache une phrase en allemand, je ne sais pas si c'est un bug !

----------

## Dais

Bah non c'est pas un bug, c'est normal d'avoir une phrase en allemand sur la version en français du site  :Razz:  Voyons  :Razz: 

----------

## kernelsensei

un truc pas mal : http://homepage.mac.com/pockyrevolution/nanaca_crash.html  :Smile: 

pour l'instant mon record est de 3099,47m

----------

## fb99

Joli, si tu presses presque à l'horizontal à peine plus haut tu shoote deux ou trop meuf et après deux trois baffes tu finis dans les bras d0un ravissantes filles et ****. Perso après trois tentatives j'ai atteri à 109.48 m.[Edit]:1 de plus et 149.49 m. après un si long vole plané il a bien droit à son petit réconfort.[EDIT 2]:rebelotte et 419.36m mais j'ai fini tout seul sur le trottoir c'est plus loin mais moins drôle

PS: je m'amuse comme un petit fou merci kernel_sensei  :Wink: 

[Edit]: ça me fait penser à Golden boy si vous connaissez. À voir et à revoir

[EDIT 3]: en fait j'avais pas lu les règles et on peut même le reshooter plein de fois alors on peut aller beaucoup mais beaucoup plus loin c'est trop fort. je l'adopte

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> un truc pas mal : http://homepage.mac.com/pockyrevolution/nanaca_crash.html 
> 
> pour l'instant mon record est de 3099,47m

 

oué c'est super simpas comme jeu  :Very Happy:  , perso sans faire exprés je sais pas comment j'ai fais du 1er coup je suis arrivé à un score de 139,46 m   :Laughing: 

regardez j'ai même screené 

http://romain.perier.free.fr/Gentoo_Lover/screenshots/score_nanaca_scrash.png

remarqué la belle signature toute moche faite en 30s  :Razz:  (bon ok je suis pas graphiste)

alors qui dis mieux ? :Wink: 

 EDIT : j'ai rien dis je suis nul à coter de fb99....

----------

## fb99

lis les intructions c'est encore plus cool que tu crois pour te dire là je viens d'atteindre 1'879.42m et je pense que tu peux aller encore plus loin. tu peux régler la puissance .....

[Edit]: j'avais pas encore compris les specials mais comme je déteste lire les intructions j'ai appris sur le tas et je me suis arrêté dans les bras d'une charmante dame à 2'909.01 m dommage j'avais encore des .... 

@kernel_sensei tu sais j'y jouerais bien toute la nuit mais bonj'ai des exa demain et je suis vraiment pas avancé alors  :Crying or Very sad:  je peux pas m'amuser à battre tes 3 km...Last edited by fb99 on Tue Mar 01, 2005 11:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

@Gentoo_Lover : t'es encore loin de mes 3kms (et ca au bout de 10 minutes  :Smile:  )

----------

## pititjo

2388,30m allez, encore une effor !!

----------

## kernelsensei

bon j'ai explose mon record la ...

http://mastermac.free.fr/nanaca-score.jpg

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

en jeu assez simpas il y a aussi ce mini jeu d'un pot à moi qui fait un site uniquement en flash , c'est assez simpas 

http://lakrobate.free.fr/

moi j'arrive à 39 boules (je sais c'est nul  :Razz:  )

----------

## Trevoke

Regardez ce bug de Gentoo : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27727

----------

## Intruder

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Regardez ce bug de Gentoo : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27727

 

Lol ...

----------

## titain

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> un truc pas mal : http://homepage.mac.com/pockyrevolution/nanaca_crash.html 
> 
> pour l'instant mon record est de 3099,47m

 

moi, j'ai aterri dans une paire de bras à 6039.50m après avoir fait un vol à 372m de haut.

----------

## Dais

Une vidéo de fou sur Street Fighter 3 durant un tournoi:

http://media.shoryuken.com/srk-daigo.zip

trop trop trop fort ^__________^

EDIT: et pour ceux que ça intéresse, la version "allégée"

http://www.darkcorruptor.com/xanga/011305/daigo.gif

 :Laughing: 

----------

## billiob

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, je suis envoyé par la FIRSSPAT (Fédération Intranationale de Rugby Subakuatique sans Palmes avec Tuba) pour vous faire dékouvrir ce sport. 

Ne vous indignez pas kontre ma facheuse manie à remplacer toutes les konsonnances en "k" par des k, cela réside dans mon akkcent.

K'est-ce-ke le Subrugby alors ?

Une sorte de Rugby moderne, se jouant sur un terrain inondé, avek en moyenne entre 30 et 70 cm de boue. Les palmes sont striktement interdites, et la seule règle du jeu est l'interdiktion d'arracher le tuba de son adversaire.

Tout cela se passe dans une ambiance exagérément parodike, voire loufoke, mélant korruption, doping, hooligans et koups bas.

Vous pourrez gérer votre klub de A à Z, de l'aktivité des jardiniers sur votre terrain, à la valeur des primes ke vos joueurs recevront après les matchs, en passant par la séance kotidienne d'EPO, ou même vos relations publikes avek les médias.

A vous de savoir doser management et vice afin de remporter le titre tant kontesté de champion de D1.

 J'espère ke j'aurai rempli mon rôle et réussi à vous intéresser un tant soit peu à ce sport, si vous vous sentez kapable de relever ce défi, venez visiter http://subrugby.free.fr !

N'hésitez pas à faire un tour sur le forum associé afin de mieux konnaître notre sport, http://subrugby.free.fr/forum

Le Porte-Parole de la FIRSSPAT,

http;//subrugby.free.fr

Pour toutes informations komplémentaires, vous pourrez me kontakter en m'ékrivant à subrugby@free.fr

----------

## Dais

ile i ah pluce deu fote surh leu cithe ke den thon maiçaje !

----------

## Adrien

 *Dais wrote:*   

> ile i ah pluce deu fote surh leu cithe ke den thon maiçaje !

 

Hardcore l'orthographe!! Ca me donne des frissons entre les omoplates  :Laughing: 

----------

## Dais

Ce fut dur d'écrire ainsi  :Wink: 

----------

## billiob

Je suis désolé pour les fautes d'orthographe sur le site, mais c'était juste une pub pour le site d'un copain.

Si je ne joue pas à ce jeu, c'est essentiellement à cause des fautes de français; le concept du jeu et l'humour persistant sont vraiment bien par contre. (et en plus c'est développé en PHP, donc accessible sur n'importe quelle platforme ou OS )

----------

## Enlight

http://bash.org/?477397

je viens de manquer de me faire dessus   :Mr. Green: 

ps les gars (Dais et cie) encore une semaine et  Nord-Est Sud-Ouest, sasn toucher la Corse!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Dais

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> ps les gars (Dais et cie) encore une semaine et  Nord-Est Sud-Ouest, sasn toucher la Corse!! 

 

Si je te dis que je m'appelle Brice  :Razz: 

----------

## Enlight

Et tu viens de Nïce euh de Nice???

----------

## kernelsensei

ca marche aussi avec les objets ...

----------

## Enlight

apr exemple, un pot de flower, j'le prend, j'le lache, j'la'ai cassé!! :Very Happy: 

Au fait les gars, je fais une boom demain après midi, ça vous dirait de ... pas venir?

----------

## Pachacamac

Avec plaisir Enlight  :Wink: 

----------

## Adrien

+1 ça me semble honnête... :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Aller. Carafe - glaçon pour tout le monde !!

----------

## Polo

j'peux te payer en dollars???

sinon, pour vous faire plaisir, allez sur google (la partie recherche d'images) et recherchez le mot "asshole"..

une petite surprise bien sympathique vous attends.....  :Laughing: 

la, il est cassé !

----------

## Dais

classique :p je sais plus comment s'appelel ce principe (google bombing ? doit pas être ça mais bon vous voyez l'idée)

PS: non mais je m'appelle VRAIMENT Brice  :Razz:  c'est pas juste pour la blague :: mais je viens de Bordeaux, et je suis à Québec .. oui ça casse le mythe (comme quoi, même ça on peut le casser  :Laughing:  )

----------

## kernelsensei

je pige pas le truc marrant pour google ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Polo wrote:*   

> j'peux te payer en dollars???
> 
> sinon, pour vous faire plaisir, allez sur google (la partie recherche d'images) et recherchez le mot "asshole"..
> 
> une petite surprise bien sympathique vous attends..... 
> ...

 

Excellent  :Wink: 

----------

## Adrien

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> je pige pas le truc marrant pour google ... 

 

regarde bien  :Smile: 

http://images.google.fr/images?q=asshole&hl=fr

----------

## kernelsensei

Bill Gates ?

bah, il a bien sa place ici, a cote de bush ...  :Smile: 

mais bon, je pensais qu'il y avait un truc plus gros quoi ...

----------

## Dais

genre un trou noir, un des nombreux "assholes" de l'univers .. genre qui aspire ma connerie en ce moment (et il y en a un bon paquet)

----------

## Adrien

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Bill Gates ?
> 
> bah, il a bien sa place ici, a cote de bush ... 
> 
> .

 

voilà !  :Smile: 

----------

## Dais

À mon avis, kernelou veut juste dire que c'est pas "drôle", c'est "normal"  :Razz: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Dais wrote:*   

> À mon avis, kernelou veut juste dire que c'est pas "drôle", c'est "normal" 

 

Oui je m'en doutais un peu à vrai dire, mais c'est pas forcément évident sur un forum  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Saturnin c'est pas un nom d'canard ca?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Saturnin c'est pas un nom d'canard ca?

 

si, mais ou est le rapport ?

----------

## Trevoke

.. Pas d'violence, c'est les vacances. Tranquille.

----------

## Polo

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Saturnin c'est pas un nom d'canard ca? 
> 
> si, mais ou est le rapport ?

 

ben c'est ca le truc.... le rapport, il est cassé !  :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## Adrien

:roll:Si quelqu'un veut bien m'expliquer..... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Polo

c'est juste que ce sont des répliques fameuses du plus grand surfeur de tous les temps...

j'ai nommé Brice de Nice !!

voir sur son site, il est complètement fun... www.bricedenice.com(surtout son calendrier,il est marrant...  :Wink:  )

----------

## dapsaille

Bha moi pour le fun ... je me tappe des lectures de forums genre hardware.fr ou des mecs se flambent la tronche pour avoir la carte nvidia 98700ultragtPCIEmega qui feras 4 points de plus a 3dmark2005 ... et franchement je me marre bien ^^

----------

## kernelsensei

pas mal  :Smile: 

moi habituellement je vais sur #!informatique! sur les chats wanadoo, et la aussi t'en lis des bonnes ...

----------

## Adrien

 *Polo wrote:*   

> c'est juste que ce sont des répliques fameuses du plus grand surfeur de tous les temps...
> 
> j'ai nommé Brice de Nice !!
> 
> voir sur son site, il est complètement fun... www.bricedenice.com(surtout son calendrier,il est marrant...  )

 

Ok, je vois maintenant, il me semble qu'un pote m'avait parlé de ce truc. C'est assez délire ouais;)

----------

## Adrien

Et voici un produit qui a de l'avenir et qui sort tout droit des laboratoires du Vatican:

http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00028057.html  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Et voici un produit qui a de l'avenir et qui sort tout droit des laboratoires du Vatican:
> 
> http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00028057.html 

 

c'est un peut trop cher pour moi...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Adrien

[pub] Ouais mais question performances, y'a pas photo, à tout point de vue d'ailleurs je fais 700000 fps à glxgears avec une ATi mach 64  :Laughing:  [/pub]

----------

## yoyo

Vous avez vu la dernière news ??

Excellent ! En plus tous les liens fonctionnent (handbook etc.) ...

Ici : http://www.gentoo.org/news/20050401-geNToo.xml

----------

## Pachacamac

Très bien fait.

L'article de linuxfr aussi http://linuxfr.org/2005/04/01/18635.html

----------

## Dais

après un esync:

```
[MN] media-video/adobe_after_effects (1.0):  APRIL FOOLS
```

et pour l'emerge:

```
dais dais # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -av adobe_after_effects

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/adobe_after_effects-1.0  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/adobe_after_effects-1.0 to /

>>> Unpacking source...

 * APRIL FOOLS!

>>> Source unpacked.

 * APRIL FOOLS!

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-video/adobe_after_effects-1.0

>>> Install adobe_after_effects-1.0 into /var/tmp/portage/adobe_after_effects-1.0/image/ category media-video

 * APRIL FOOLS!

man:

prepallstrip:

strip: strip --strip-unneeded

>>> Completed installing adobe_after_effects-1.0 into /var/tmp/portage/adobe_after_effects-1.0/image/

>>> Merging media-video/adobe_after_effects-1.0 to /

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

>>> media-video/adobe_after_effects-1.0 merged.

>>> Recording media-video/adobe_after_effects in "world" favorites file...

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.
```

----------

## sireyessire

ils sont malins ces petits:

```
!!! ERROR: media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre6-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_makarena, Line 1000, Exitcode 555-5555

!!! All your base are belong to us!

 * APRIL FOOLS!
```

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Saigneur

Et dans la série 1er Avril : un Gentoo basé sur le noyau de NT http://gentooexperimental.org/nt/

----------

## Trevoke

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> Et dans la série 1er Avril : un Gentoo basé sur le noyau de NT http://gentooexperimental.org/nt/

 

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Vous avez vu la dernière news ??
> 
> Excellent ! En plus tous les liens fonctionnent (handbook etc.) ...
> 
> Ici : http://www.gentoo.org/news/20050401-geNToo.xml

 

Tu  :Arrow:   !  :Smile: 

----------

## Polo

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Vous avez vu la dernière news ??
> 
> Excellent ! En plus tous les liens fonctionnent (handbook etc.) ...
> 
> Ici : http://www.gentoo.org/news/20050401-geNToo.xml

 

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> Et dans la série 1er Avril : un Gentoo basé sur le noyau de NT http://gentooexperimental.org/nt/

 

j'ai déja vu ca quelque part.... mais ou?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

edit : fait chier le coup de la nouvelle page... j'avais pas vu que trevoke avait fait pareil...

grillé grillé et re-grillé... en plus je vais me faire charier, je le sens.....

cette fois-ci, ca va etre a mon tour...

       je -------> []

----------

## Pachacamac

Bouh le vilain petit canard qui ne lit pas les forums !!!

----------

## Trevoke

Pachacamac c'est pas un dieu Azteque ca? (merci Tintin..)

----------

## bong

Ca serait pas plutot Rascar Capac ?

----------

## Dais

2 Pac Shakur ?

ok je  :Arrow: 

----------

## TTK

Je viens de tomber là dessus:

http://tux.crystalxp.net/

C'est bizarre, visiblement un site pour XP mais avec plein de tux dedans.

Y'en a des vraiment chouettes.

----------

## Trevoke

http://en.crystalxp.net/bricopack.php

Nom d'un chien c'est la GUI de OS X!

----------

## TTK

Ben ouais, je comprends rien là ..

Un logo gimp-like pour paint, des tux partout, le look'n'feel MacOS X pour la barre ...

 :Confused: 

----------

## yuk159

Enfin!!! XP ressemble à quelque chose avec tous ces pingouins  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Enlight

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Ben ouais, je comprends rien là ..
> 
> Un logo gimp-like pour paint, des tux partout, le look'n'feel MacOS X pour la barre ...
> 
> 

 

M'enfin c'est simple, plus y'a de pingouin plus t'es 1337   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## creuvard

ma petite participation

En esperant que ca en face sourir au moin deux ou trois. Ca a marcher pour moi donc bon.

 Comment défragmenter son disque dur 

----------

## El_Goretto

Un grand classique, qui date de l'époque du site Wataï Hardware, non?  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

 *creuvard wrote:*   

> ma petite participation
> 
> En esperant que ca en face sourir au moin deux ou trois. Ca a marcher pour moi donc bon.
> 
>  Comment défragmenter son disque dur 

 

Waouu!!! C'est un truc de crevard ça !!  :Razz:  Pauvre disque dur ....  :Sad: 

----------

## Pachacamac

 *Quote:*   

> Pauvre disque dur ?

 

Chez moi je viens de le faire et il fonctionne beaucoup mieux ! Si c'est vrai !  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dapsaille

mouhahahaa j'imagines bien donner ce document a mon beau pere .... il le ferait c'est ca le pire  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *creuvard wrote:*   ma petite participation
> 
> En esperant que ca en face sourir au moin deux ou trois. Ca a marcher pour moi donc bon.
> 
>  Comment défragmenter son disque dur  
> ...

 

ben non, ça marche très bien, quand j'étais sous windows, je faisais ça tous les 3 mois, mais j'utilisais 3 bains pour nettoyer les disques: 1 de white-spirit (pour nettoyer les 1), puis 1 de pétrole pour nettoyer les 0), et enfin 1 d'acide sulfurique fumant (pour réorganiser les 0 et les 1), ce qui fait que l'on pouvait se passer de la phase HP et on peut en faire plusieurs en même temps.

Mais après les disques ils étaient tout beaux, tout propres ...

rmq: si on a pas de bain d'acide sulfurique, on peut utiliser de la soude, ou tout composé dont le ph sera supérieur à 14. (ça utilise un autre algorithme, avec l'acideon travaille avec les 1, avec la solution basique avec les 0, c'est d'ailleurs d'autant plus efficace que le pH est élevé, très bien avec des radicaux: 2 sec pour un disque de 40Go ).

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

La rédaction ne sera nullement responsable en cas de perte partielle ou totale de données....

----------

## Adrien

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> mouhahahaa j'imagines bien donner ce document a mon beau pere .... il le ferait c'est ca le pire   

 

Ouais et je te raconte même pas si je le file à ma copine  :Razz: 

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> La rédaction ne sera nullement responsable en cas de perte partielle ou totale de données....

 

Ah bon c'est dommage, parce que justement, un hdparm -tT /dev/hda me renvoie des messages d'erreurs depuis ma petite séance d'entretien... :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

M'enfin y'a marqué que ça sert à rien si t'utilise linux!!!

----------

## dapsaille

Ouais pour sur sous linux ca sers a rien ..

 Quoique j'ai oui dire y'as un sacré moment que il y  avait un equivalent du defrag sous linux pour le sdisques fragmentés .. troll ou pas troll ?? (question sérieuse en plus)

----------

## Enlight

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Ouais pour sur sous linux ca sers a rien ..
> 
>  Quoique j'ai oui dire y'as un sacré moment que il y  avait un equivalent du defrag sous linux pour le sdisques fragmentés .. troll ou pas troll ?? (question sérieuse en plus)

 

pour ceux qui utilisent des partoches fat peut être? vu que les ntfs tu peux pas écrire correctement. Mais effectivement tout FS produit une certaine fragmentation (taux de 1.01 pour xfs par exemple), mais il me semble que sous nux du coup ça défragmente on the fly derrière (vu que le taux de fragmentation est ridicule). Mais j'aimerai bien connaître les taux de fragmentation des systèmes de fichiers genre NTFS..

----------

## dapsaille

Le taux de fragmentation doit dépendre uniquement de l'utilisation du fs non ? 

 d'ou l'indice de taux de fragmentation me parait illusoire ... 

peut etre ais je tort ?  :Razz: 

----------

## Enlight

heu... relis! 1.01 pour xfs (eXtended File systeme)

----------

## bosozoku

Bah en fait il en existe surement un mais il me semble que les systemes de fichiers linux (ext3, reiserfs etc) ne fragmente pas ou pratiqment pas.

 *lealinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La conception du système de fichiers de Linux est telle qu'elle ne se fragmente quasiment pas, contrairement à la conception préhistorique des systèmes de fichiers Fat32 de Microsoft. Il n'y a donc pas besoin de passer régulièrement plusieurs heures à défragmenter son disque dur. Notez qu'il existe bien des outils de défragmentation sous Linux, qui permettent d'optimiser la défragmentation, mais ils sont réservés à des usages très spécifiques, et ne sont quasiment pas utilisés (en 8 ans de Linux, je ne m'en suis jamais servi !)

 

edit : grillé 3 fois ! (je répondais à 3 posts au dessus  :Smile: )

----------

## Pachacamac

Les FS sous linux gèrent très bien la fragmentation, ou plutôt la défragmentation à la volée. Par contre sous windows, selon l'utilisation que tu as, tu tourne entre 10% si tu défragmente sans arrêt à 40% si tu ne le fait pas de quelques semaines.

----------

## dapsaille

Ok ok bon à savoir ..

 Merci pour ces infos ^^

----------

## Dais

ça a l'air d'être vieux, mais perso je connaissais pas ..

en tout cas: MDR !!

http://www.jellyslab.com/~bteo/hacker.htm

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Dais wrote:*   

> ça a l'air d'être vieux, mais perso je connaissais pas ..
> 
> en tout cas: MDR !!
> 
> http://www.jellyslab.com/~bteo/hacker.htm
> ...

  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Dais wrote:*   

> ça a l'air d'être vieux, mais perso je connaissais pas ..
> 
> en tout cas: MDR !!
> 
> http://www.jellyslab.com/~bteo/hacker.htm
> ...

 

ROTFL  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Intruder

Un best-off: http://www.bash.org/?top

----------

## Adrien

 *Dais wrote:*   

> ça a l'air d'être vieux, mais perso je connaissais pas ..
> 
> en tout cas: MDR !!
> 
> http://www.jellyslab.com/~bteo/hacker.htm
> ...

 

Génial celui-là!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lepiou

 :Shocked:   Alors ca c'est terrible!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Dais wrote:*   

> ça a l'air d'être vieux, mais perso je connaissais pas ..
> 
> en tout cas: MDR !!
> 
> http://www.jellyslab.com/~bteo/hacker.htm

 J'ai failli me pis*** dessus !!!

Comme je ne fais pas de "chat", je pensai que ce genre d'énergumène était une légende ... jusqu'à maintenant.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Dais wrote:*   

> ça a l'air d'être vieux, mais perso je connaissais pas ..
> 
> en tout cas: MDR !!
> 
> http://www.jellyslab.com/~bteo/hacker.htm
> ...

 

Excellent !!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

Clair!

- Donne moi ton ip, coupe ton firewall et je te hacke

- 127.0.0.1

- T'es mort mec!

Trop trop bon!

----------

## CourJuS

 *Dais wrote:*   

> ça a l'air d'être vieux, mais perso je connaissais pas ..
> 
> en tout cas: MDR !!
> 
> http://www.jellyslab.com/~bteo/hacker.htm
> ...

 

j'en ai déjà eu sur IRC, mais des comme lui jamais PTDR trop bon.  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: Last edited by CourJuS on Tue Apr 26, 2005 11:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

ça m'a scié...je savais qu'il y avait des gringos bien marrant mais à ce point là : c'est pathologique.   :Laughing: 

----------

## bosozoku

C'est tellement gros que je me demande si le hakeur en question n'en faisait pas exprès pour se payer la tête des autres  :Smile: 

----------

## CourJuS

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> C'est tellement gros que je me demande si le hakeur en question n'en faisait pas exprès pour se payer la tête des autres 

 oui ou un myto qui fesait croire qu'il etait sur le disque de l'autre pour lui faire peur.

En tout cas si il à vraiment niqué le G et le D en question je serait pret à payer pour voire sa tronche quand il s'en est rendu compt mouhahahaha. j'en suit encore plier de rire^^

----------

## Trevoke

intruder: joli le best-of.. Bash.org a vraiment des phrases plutot speciales et uniques  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> intruder: joli le best-of.. Bash.org a vraiment des phrases plutot speciales et uniques 

 

le matin pour se mettre en train:

http://bash.org?random

----------

## Trevoke

Aaah sireyessire qui pense a moi et a mon decalage horaire!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Oni92

Sinon il existe maintenant la version français de bash.org : bashfr.org

----------

## Trevoke

Aaaah ca c'est tout mimi  :Smile: 

----------

## Intruder

 *Oni92 wrote:*   

> Sinon il existe maintenant la version français de bash.org : bashfr.org

 

Ohoh joli aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *Quote:*   

> <Stragus> qui a internet ici?

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   <Stragus> qui a internet ici? 
> 
>  

 

moi, mais je sais pas si c'est vraiment nécéssaire pour ce forum... tu sais toi?

----------

## Dais

c'est quoi internet ?

----------

## Apsforps

Un produit de nettoyage comme instanet je suppose...

----------

## Dais

Y a des baffes qui se perdent .. heureusement, il y a joe !!

http://www.joelamouk.com/LES-VIDEOS/ta-gueule/ta-gueule.wmv

----------

## lepiou

mdr  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Dais

Connaissez-vous Grumly ??

----------

## Gaug

je viens de lire un drole d'article 

http://www.branchezvous.com/actu/05-04/09-196903.html

----------

## Trevoke

Gaug, regarde a la page d'avant il y a un bien meilleur lien..

----------

## Intruder

Trois p'tites pub bien sympa : 

http://funnyfox.org/

----------

## bosozoku

Elles sont trash tes pubs  :Laughing: 

----------

## Intruder

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Elles sont trash tes pubs 

 

c'est pour impréssionner les utilisateurs de IE  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bong

Allez, une petite pub, peut etre que certains connaissent, moi, je viens de tomber dessus par le plus grand des hasards  :Very Happy: 

http://www.nata2.info/humor/flash/switchlinux3.swf

----------

## Trevoke

Is your son a computer hacker?

Et puis, comment dire gentiment a quelqu'un qu'il a un train de retard:

http://www.bulldotshit.com/pictures/you_are_here.jpg

----------

## Adrien

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Is your son a computer hacker?

 

 :Confused:  :Shocked:  La personne a écrit ça sérieusement? Parce que si oui, je m'inquiète pour ses enfants...... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blasserre

mon niveau d'anglais ne me permet pas de voir si c'est du second degré...

mais en tout cas c'est digne de ma mère  :Laughing: 

 *ma mère wrote:*   

> je comprends pas pourquoi tu restes fonctionnaire,
> 
> un mec intelligent comme toi, tu pourrais inventer un ordinateur !

 

 :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

oui maman

----------

## kopp

Elle est fun ta mère Blasserre  :Smile: 

Sinon, j'espère aussi que c'est du délire ce truc

Mais bon, j'ai p'tet une vision eronnée mais je voyais pas les hackers/crackers (ça correspond plus non?) avec des vetements colorés, coiffés avec du gel et tout....

----------

## Adrien

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> mon niveau d'anglais ne me permet pas de voir si c'est du second degré...
> 
> mais en tout cas c'est digne de ma mère 
> 
>  *ma mère wrote:*   je comprends pas pourquoi tu restes fonctionnaire,
> ...

 

Excellent !!  :Smile:  Comme c'est mignon!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Elle est fun ta mère Blasserre 
> 
> Sinon, j'espère aussi que c'est du délire ce truc
> 
> Mais bon, j'ai p'tet une vision eronnée mais je voyais pas les hackers/crackers (ça correspond plus non?) avec des vetements colorés, coiffés avec du gel et tout....

 

Oui c'est du second degré ... (enfin j'espere, sinon faut que le gars qui a ecrit ca, aille se faire soigner ..)

Et moi ma couleur de predilection c'est le noir  :Razz: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Oui c'est du second degré ... (enfin j'espere, sinon faut que le gars qui a ecrit ca, aille se faire soigner ..)

 

Keep cool  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

>  Author:
> 
> [...]
> 
>  Topic:
> ...

 

----------

## Polo

je viens de voir un article sur yahoo! news..... ils y parlent de la fondation Mozzarella  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Confused: 

cf ici

----------

## Apsforps

Alors Monsieur, avec des tomates aujourd'hui votre salade de navigateurs?  :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Polo wrote:*   

> je viens de voir un article sur yahoo! news..... ils y parlent de la fondation Mozzarella   
> 
> cf ici

 

LOL

----------

## Trevoke

omglolbbqwtf!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Marsu

lol, cet article ... je me demande si le gars qui l'a écrit savait de quoi il parlait (en fait non, je me demande pas  :Very Happy:   ...)

----------

## Polo

je crois qu'il le savait.....

en fait cet article provient de PCImpact, et donc ils doivent quand meme etre au courant que cette fondation n'a pas un nom de fromage!!!

c'est juste que l'auteur a voulu faire une blague, mais en étant relayée par yahoo!, je ne trouve ca plus tres drole, sachant que des types qui n'y connaissent rien vont la lire, et etre dans l'erreur.... a mon avis c'est pas une super chose, meme si on en rigole 5 minutes.

----------

## bong

En effet, ayant l'habitude de lire les news de pcinpact, ce genre de calembour ne me surprend plus, par contre, c'est vrai que le mec qui a  rapporté cet article sur yahoo ne dois pas vraiment connaitre sa source...

----------

## Polo

ou pas vraiment connaitre son sujet..... ce qui est un manque de professionalisme (si tant est que ce mec est un professionnel.... c'est plus "pardonable" si le type est bénévole....)

----------

## El_Goretto

Euh, si vous lisez régulièrement pcInpact, alors vous savez qu'ils font partie du "programme" yahoo news, pareil pour google news. Donc c'est pas du copier-coller à proprement parler, mais du "relais" d'information.

Et c'est écrit "plus d'infos avec pcinpact", en bas...

--

edit: bon, une bonne nuit de sommeil pour tout le monde, hein, ya un gros logo pcInpact en haut, et j'ai pas osé compter les occurences de référence au site sur la-dite page pour pas vous vexer...  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Suite à un post trollesque, j'ai découvert googlefight, et bon, ok, j'ai craqué sur le combat qui m'a empêché de dormir bien des nuits, avec des "oui, mais avec les dents? Et si il utilise sa canne? Et alors, ca claque bien méchamment des chaussettes à varices?... Mais alors qui c'est le plus fort??"

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=fr_FR&word1=mamie+nova&word2=papi+brossard

Mouarf, c'te vieille déculottée... euh, non pas elle, euh... erf...

----------

## marvin rouge

le fight ultime : http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=fr_FR&word1=oui&word2=non

 :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

étrangement le fight "a" vs "e" ne donne pas le résultat statistiquement attendu (mais les 2 battent le sex de beaucoup)

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=fr_FR&word1=a&word2=e

----------

## yoyo

Tiens bizarre, j'aurai parié sur l'autre : http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=fr_FR&word1=pot+de+fer&word2=pot+de+terre

----------

## Adrien

[TROLL]http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=fr_FR&word1=gentoo&word2=debian[/TROLL]

 :Sad: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> [TROLL]http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=fr_FR&word1=gentoo&word2=debian[/TROLL]
> 
> 

 

au vu des résultats de celui-là:

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=fr_FR&word1=windows&word2=debian

j'aurais tendance à dire que plus tu as de réponses moins c'est bon signe. :Laughing: 

----------

## Adrien

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*   [TROLL]http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=fr_FR&word1=gentoo&word2=debian[/TROLL]
> 
>  
> 
> au vu des résultats de celui-là:
> ...

 

Les boules!!   :Confused:   :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

ah la la...c'est tout ce qu'il leur reste au debianeux face à gentoo : la satisfaction de "gagner" à googlfight.

pour le reste...   :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Erf mon nom de famille atomise gentoo en googlefight avec 13.600.000 résultats!

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Erf mon nom de famille atomise gentoo en googlefight avec 13.600.000 résultats!

 c'est vraiment pas de chance d'avoir microsoft comme nom de famille   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Erf mon nom de famille atomise gentoo en googlefight avec 13.600.000 résultats! c'est vraiment pas de chance d'avoir microsoft comme nom de famille  

 

roh c'te mauvaise langue, microsoft c'est 307.000.000. Mais je pense que le fait qu'un musé et un groupe s'apellent de la même manière y est pour quelque chose.

----------

## Dais

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *marvin rouge wrote:*    *Enlight wrote:*   Erf mon nom de famille atomise gentoo en googlefight avec 13.600.000 résultats! c'est vraiment pas de chance d'avoir microsoft comme nom de famille   
> 
> roh c'te mauvaise langue, microsoft c'est 307.000.000. Mais je pense que le fait qu'un musé et un groupe s'apellent de la même manière y est pour quelque chose.

 

Il y a un groupe qui s'appelle "Grévin" ?

 :Arrow: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Dais wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*    *marvin rouge wrote:*    *Enlight wrote:*   Erf mon nom de famille atomise gentoo en googlefight avec 13.600.000 résultats! c'est vraiment pas de chance d'avoir microsoft comme nom de famille   
> 
> roh c'te mauvaise langue, microsoft c'est 307.000.000. Mais je pense que le fait qu'un musé et un groupe s'apellent de la même manière y est pour quelque chose. 
> 
> Il y a un groupe qui s'appelle "Grévin" ?
> ...

 

Nan mais c'est quoi c'te tentative de social engeeniering???

----------

## Trevoke

Et flute.

Bien joue Dais, a mon tour maintenant. Tu me dois cinq euros.

Allez les gars, on a son IP, a quand la carte de credit?

----------

## Dais

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Et flute.
> 
> Bien joue Dais, a mon tour maintenant. Tu me dois cinq euros.
> 
> Allez les gars, on a son IP, a quand la carte de credit?

 

héhéhé  :Razz:  Enfin pour les  euros, c'est bête: tu fonctionnes en $ US, moi en $ CAN, et on devrait passer par l'euro ?  :Shocked: 

Remarque, c'est peut-être l'inverse pour le nom: un musée qui s'appelle Metallica ?

Enlight: on dit reverse socialising !  :Razz:  Espèce de barbarisateur  :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

En fait non, c'est bien social engineering tout ca.

Enfin, c'est pas comme si on ne savait pas deja qu'il s'appelait Edouard Vidal, habitant au 26, Rue des Fleurs dans la ville de Aix-sur-mer-quand-y-aura-le-deluge en Alsace...

----------

## Trevoke

OFF (je suis fort quand meme pour faire un truc OFF dans un thread deja OFF...)

Je voulais pas creer un nouveau thread, et je me suis dit que, quand meme, je vous previendrais  :Smile: 

Je vais disparaitre pendant quelques temps, pendant que j'essaye d'installer Linux From Scratch.. Je reviendrai, un homme meilleur, ou un homme mort.  :Smile:  J'espere 'meilleur' quand meme.

----------

## Polo

moi je suis déja passé du coté obscur de la force avec une ubuntu.... mon disque dur de portable tirant un peu la tronche avec tous ces accès pendant les compilations....

ubuntu est pas mal, mais faut dire que gentoo me manque.... mais dès que j'ai un ordi de bureau, la place de gentoo est toute préparée....

l'avantage est que je pourrai peut etre voir une différence avec "avant", en espérant que cette différence sera bonne  :Laughing: 

d'ou le fait que je soie moins présent sur les forums depuis quelques semaines....

----------

## blasserre

la quête de la vérité  :Crying or Very sad:  SNIRF c'est beau....

dans deux mois on lira dans les mailing lists LFS :

 *trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non les gars, je n'en peux plus....
> 
> cette petite voix dans mon subconscient qui dit : "l'assembleur powah !"
> ...

 

bonne route l'ami, tu vas nous manquer  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bah je ne disparais pas completement. J'essaye d'installer LFS sur une machine virtuelle sous VMWare...  :Wink: 

C'est juste que je vais passer du temps a tout comprendre donc je serai moins ici.. Et quand je reviendrai.. J'en saurai plus!  :Smile: 

----------

## gim

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> étrangement le fight "a" vs "e" ne donne pas le résultat statistiquement attendu (mais les 2 battent le sex de beaucoup)
> 
> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=fr_FR&word1=a&word2=e

 

J'arrive après le déluge, mais pour google, "a" vs "e" ça veut en fait dire " a " vs " e ", d'où le résultat. Et non, google ne se trompe jamais  :Wink: 

----------

## spider312

http://unix.rulez.org/~calver/pictures/vim.gif  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Les vieux musiciens ne meurent pas : ils se decomposent.

----------

## truz

Guess the Google: il faut retrouver le mot clé qui a renvoyé les images qui vous sont présentées. (en anglais, mais vocabulaire pas trop compliqué)

----------

## Enlight

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> http://unix.rulez.org/~calver/pictures/vim.gif   

 

LMAO!!!! trop bon t'as pas le script qui va de paire des fois que???

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Allez un petit up pour un vieux thread bien marrant !!!!  :Wink: 

Pour les noob qui veulent devenir geek c'est par ici. C'est un peu long comme jeu mais bon j'ai bien 15 min de mon temps à dépenser au boulot pour faire de moi un vrai geek  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y13/steve2470/be1e71bf.jpg

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y13/steve2470/be1e71bf.jpg

 

très bon

----------

## Trevoke

http://www.users.drew.edu/mdiener/trevoke.jpg

faut voir le lien d'avant pour mieux comprendre.. c'est une evolution.

----------

## dyeu

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y13/steve2470/be1e71bf.jpg

 

Mais heu ! C'est mon avatar ça !  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Lol et ca fait combien de temps que c'est ton avatar?

----------

## dyeu

Heu, sur ce forum-là, un ou deux jours ^^ (au début j'avais mis un logo de Windows XP, mais ça a fini par me dégoûter moi-même).

Et quelques années sur un autre forum.

----------

## Trevoke

Juste parce que les gens ne les connaissent peut-etre pas..

www.introversion.co.uk est une compagnie qui a sorti, autant que je sache, deux jeux en ce moment. uplink: hacker elite (www.uplink.co.uk) et darwinia (www.darwinia.co.uk). Ces deux jeux prennent environ 30 megas chacun, utilisent opengl mais ne sont pas trop gourmands en ressources a part ca, et sont TRES bons. Je les recommande, d'autant qu'il est tres facile de les faire tourner sous Linux (ils expliquent comment sur les site, etc etc).. 

Ah oui - achetez-les, parce qu'ils ne sont pas cher et ils valent largement l'argent que vous allez les payer (enfin, quand on compare a Doom3, c'est pas du gachis d'argent quoi  :Smile:  )

----------

## dapsaille

Un de mes anciens "moments detentes" c'etait d'aller poireauter a la fnac quand j'avais 15 ans et de peter les ventes du vendeur en disant la verite .. HAHAHAHAHA.. humm ... pardon

----------

## xr31Daisy

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> darwinia (www.darwinia.co.uk). 

  7/10 sur Gamekult., leurs commentaires sont pas mal.

Ca tourne sous Linux.

Et surtout ça a l'air vraiment zarbi !!!!

Bon ben c'est commandé, vivement que ça arrive !

----------

## kwenspc

j'va m'y mettre aussi tiens  :Cool: 

----------

## Naoli

Ca a l'air sympa  :Razz: 

'vais m'y mettre également, merci pour le lien   :Wink: 

----------

## Dais

Vous vous rappelez sûrement de ce bébé qui fait une tête pas possible, à croire qu'il crie vraiment "For the Horde !!!"

..

non ?

Mais si, l'autre là !!

LUI !! (enfin elle)

Non ? Vous ne le connaissiez pas ? Ok ..

Enfin bon ..

PAS GRAVE !!

Voici quelques retouches sur sa tronche :p Avec l'originale en premier

http://dais.free.fr/bebetoshop/bebe1.jpg

Et le site pour en voir pas mal: http://www.crazymeanbaby.com/

----------

## El_Goretto

Excellent  :Smile: 

Ca sent le serial baby avatar sur MSN dans les jours qui vont venir çà...  :Smile: 

--

edit:

On m'a passé çà hier soir, prévoyez des touches A et S de rechange...

Bref, il s'agit plus de serial killer des bac à sable que d'une terreur, pour le coup.

----------

## Trevoke

Vous avez recu darwinia/uplink ? vous avez essaye? Vous aimez? Vos impressions!  :Smile: 

----------

## titix

http://www.createkater.com/index.php?2005/08/22/467-microsoft-against-linux

Enorme n'est-il pas ? ;o)

Il va sans dire que c'est un fake, mais c'est original de détourner ces fameuses pub qui envahissent bon nombre de sites d'actu.

(source: http://linuxfr.org/~pys/19183.html)

----------

## xr31Daisy

 *xr31Daisy wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   darwinia (www.darwinia.co.uk).  
> 
> Bon ben c'est commandé, vivement que ça arrive !

 

Bon ben c'est arrivé, c'est testé. Autant faire profiter les autres gentoosiens de l'expérience !

Donc c'est cool, c'est génial, ça tourne bien sans avoir besoin d'une config démentielle. L'install sous Linux est super facile. J'ai pas eu un problème. Le jeu est très prenant, ne ressemble à pas grand chose de connu (ou un peu à tout) et j'ai passé un super moment à jouer. 

Sauf que le jeu est vraiment très court : je l'ai fini le lendemain du jour où je l'ai reçu. J'avoue quand même que j'ai un peu joué  non-stop (ben oui, c'est très prenant!). Mais bon, en une vingtaine d'heure, c'est largement bouclé. D'un autre côté, c'était la moitié du prix de certains jeux daubesques sur lequels je ne serais pas prêt à passer quelques heures ...

----------

## kwenspc

en gros c'est 3 fois moins cher qu'half-life 2 et c'est 2 fois plus long quoi  :Wink: 

...bon faut vraiment que je l'achète!

----------

## Trevoke

Un autre petit truc sympa (enfin, "petit")

... www.dragongoserver.net pour jouer au jeu de go. Ils ont aussi un truc sur sourceforge et tu peux telecharger tout ca via CVS, c'est assez sympa.

----------

## fb99

je connaissais pas ce jeux, ça ma l'air d'être assez sympa, je suis entrain de lire les règles, mais tout ça m'a fait penser à un site d'énigme trop fort

http://ouverture-facile.com pour ceux qui ne connaisse pas allez faire un petit tour et pour ceux qui cherche des énigmes résoluble rapidement n'y aller pas, il y a certain niveau qui sont assez corsé. amusez-vous bien  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Hop, je ne crois pas que celui-ci est été mentionné, mais les casses-têtes d'ouvertures facile m'ont aussi rappelé ceci :

http://laser.narr.as

Je sais pas vraiment si ça détend, mais ça remue les méninges en tous cas !!!

----------

## Dais

no comment:

http://www.phun.dk/stuff/7800wontwork.jpg

----------

## Enlight

 *Dais wrote:*   

> no comment:
> 
> http://www.phun.dk/stuff/7800wontwork.jpg

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  Je peux pas le croire

----------

## Adrien

 *Dais wrote:*   

> no comment:
> 
> http://www.phun.dk/stuff/7800wontwork.jpg

 

 :Confused: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Un autre petit truc sympa (enfin, "petit")
> 
> ... www.dragongoserver.net pour jouer au jeu de go. Ils ont aussi un truc sur sourceforge et tu peux telecharger tout ca via CVS, c'est assez sympa.

 J'avais pas vu passer ce post, mais sinon pour jouer au Go y'a Gnugo, qui est dans portage : games-board/gnugo

note: le Go, c'est ni un casse tête, ni un "moment détente, c'est amha le jeu de stratégie ultime sur la vie, la mort et tout le reste ... pour paraphraser ...

----------

## Enlight

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Hop, je ne crois pas que celui-ci est été mentionné, mais les casses-têtes d'ouvertures facile m'ont aussi rappelé ceci :
> 
> http://laser.narr.as
> 
> Je sais pas vraiment si ça détend, mais ça remue les méninges en tous cas !!!

 

marrant ça, y'a des neiveaux où t'as pas besoin de tout   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kopp

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Hop, je ne crois pas que celui-ci est été mentionné, mais les casses-têtes d'ouvertures facile m'ont aussi rappelé ceci :
> 
> http://laser.narr.as
> 
> Je sais pas vraiment si ça détend, mais ça remue les méninges en tous cas !!! 
> ...

 

Hum m'en souviens que d'un pour ma part, mais je l'ai pas fini, me suis arrêté au niveau 20... J'en faisais trop, je voyais des laser et des mirroirs partout en dormant, voir meme sans dormir  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

le 17, 2 mirroirs en trop. j'avais seché sur l'avant dernière à l'époque et j'avais jamais retrouvé le lien.

----------

## kopp

Je ne me souviens plus exactement, mais il me semble que c'était aussi le 17 pour moi, mais j'en avais qu'un seul en trop!

Sinon, un autre truc drole que vous avez peut-être vu si vous trainez sur le forum OTW : 

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/winrg.php

----------

## spider312

tiens je suis tombé récement sur un petit web-repertoire rempli d'images : http://unix.rulez.org/~calver/pictures/ dont une bonne partie vraiment énnorme, amusez vous bien

D'ailleurs tout le site est bien sympa : http://unix.rulez.org/~calver/

----------

## El_Goretto

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs tout le site est bien sympa : http://unix.rulez.org/~calver/

 

Vraiment excellent  :Smile: 

Juste pour préciser, euh, que ya du contenu à ne pas laisser voir à n'importe qui (au moins dans les videos).

----------

## Dais

Un petit retour en image sur les annonces sur les consoles next-gen.

----------

## Dais

Je viens de voir une vidéo sur l'utilisation de la nouvelle manette de la Nintendo Revolution.

allez directement à 28 minutes et 45 secondes

On ne voit aucun jeu, on voit les joueurs depuis "la télé".

C'est particulier de devoir bouger la manette comme si c'était une épée pour se battre, la faire "sautiller" pour faire sauter un personnage, l'utiliser comme une lampe dans un RE-like pendant que l'analogique doit du coup nous servir à nous déplacer, s'en servir comme canne à pêche, etc..

----------

## kopp

Comment tu fais pour défiler le le film ? parceque moi ya pas mouyen d'y faire bouger dans le temps j'suis obliger de tout me taper, avec mplayer plug in

----------

## Dais

J'ai pu le faire que sous windows ..

----------

## kopp

 *Dais wrote:*   

> J'ai pu le faire que sous windows ..

 

Ah... désolé, cette solution n'est pas à ma portée  :Wink: 

----------

## Dais

http://media.cube.ign.com/articles/651/651334/vids_1.html

Pour la downloader

----------

## Adrien

Pour les amateurs de South Park :

http://www.planearium.de/flash/sp-studio.swf

----------

## yuk159

Ca doit être connu, mais moi je viens juste de tomber dessus par hasard alors voilà : http://www.bashfr.org/?sort=top50

----------

## Trevoke

www.bash.org  :Cool: 

----------

## Trevoke

URL surprise!

Vous en faites pas, y a pas de pieges a con. C'est juste tres drole.

----------

## kernelsensei

Moi je propose ça : http://www.superlachen.nl/flash/02.04/biertappen.htm  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

Nd_anigel : contenu du message supprimé.

NdM: À ne pas regarder si vous êtes au boulot ... (enfin, a vos risques et perils quoi ! .. Si le chef débarque !)

-- k_s

----------

## boozo

_kal_ tu vas générer des derapages là... alors stp...

merci

----------

## kwenspc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> _kal_ tu vas générer des derapages là... alors stp...
> 
> merci

 

oh boozo, je suis sûr que ça t'as fais quand même fait sourire!  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Avec un avertissement NSFW (Not Safe For Work, ca fait comment en francais?) ca doit etre jouable, mais c'est vrai que c'est un peu limite, je pense (ceci dit, j'ai pas regarde, encore).

----------

## boozo

mais comment donc   :Laughing:   c'est juste que... voudrais pas qu'il se fasse tapper sur les doigts c'est tout   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Trevoke : je dirais : Pas adapté pour le boulot

Sinon, elles m'ont bien fait marré ces vidéos, surtout la musique de la deuxième.

Par contre kernel, ton truc, ça donne soif, si ma mère n'allait pas gueuler, j'irais bien me chercher une petite Leffe là  :Smile: 

----------

## Leander256

C'est l'histoire d'un boulet qui s'est écouté du AC/DC à fond les ballons une heure auparavant, et qui regarde la première vidéo sans vérifier le volume sonore... Bon je dois être grillé dans tout l'immeuble maintenant  :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

----------

## _kal_

Ooops desolez pour les ptites videos, c'est vrai que j'y suis allé un peu fort mais ca m'avait vraiment fait rire   :Laughing: 

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> C'est l'histoire d'un boulet qui s'est écouté du AC/DC à fond les ballons une heure auparavant, et qui regarde la première vidéo sans vérifier le volume sonore... Bon je dois être grillé dans tout l'immeuble maintenant  

 

Il m'est arrivé la meme chose avec mes parents dans la piece d'a coté    :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> C'est l'histoire d'un boulet qui s'est écouté du AC/DC à fond les ballons une heure auparavant, et qui regarde la première vidéo sans vérifier le volume sonore... Bon je dois être grillé dans tout l'immeuble maintenant  

 

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Il m'est arrivé la meme chose avec mes parents dans la piece d'a coté  

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## spider312

Mon moment détente de la journée : JE SUIS VéTéRAN !!! \o/  :Very Happy: 

Désolé pour le message innutile, mais je ne voulais pas le gacher pour un troll sur une loi bidon

----------

## El_Goretto

Tiens, il commençait à s'enfoncer ce thread là...

Hop, on le remonte: inclinez vous devant Foamy!!

----------

## El_Goretto

Ne vous fiez pas au nom, c très gentil (plutot dans le style muppet show) : http://files.filefront.com/Forpornavi/;4415958;;/fileinfo.html

----------

## Leander256

Ça ne marche pas ce site... J'ai l'impression que c'est encore un site codé par un crétin qui ne fonctionnera pas tant que je n'aurai pas activé les cookies...

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, le même, mais empêchant de DL la video: http://www.youtube.com/watch.php?v=lr_HR-iIlYg

--

edit: spécial dédicace à kopp, les paroles  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Lol, funny cette vidéo  :Smile: 

Bon j'ai un peu du mal pour tous comprendre mais ça c'est normal, mais j'ai compris le _refrain_  :Smile: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

on va voir si on peu pas sous-titré tout cela.

----------

## kopp

Ouais, il m'a fallu quelque temps avant de bien comprendre, et il reste encore une ou deux phrases que je ne comprends pas

Faut dire que j'ai du choux dans les oreilles moi...

----------

## boozo

@ El_Goretto :   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ouais, il m'a fallu quelque temps avant de bien comprendre, et il reste encore une ou deux phrases que je ne comprends pas
> 
> Faut dire que j'ai du choux dans les oreilles moi...

 

J'veux une photo.

----------

## kopp

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Ouais, il m'a fallu quelque temps avant de bien comprendre, et il reste encore une ou deux phrases que je ne comprends pas
> 
> Faut dire que j'ai du choux dans les oreilles moi... 
> 
> J'veux une photo.

 

Ouais bon, c'était une image...

Bon, je suis sûr que je me suis encore trompé, mais y a une expression dans le genre pour dire qu'on est un peu bouché...

Enfin, c'est pas vraiment ça, j'ai juste pas l'oreille très fine...

Mais pour la photo, si jamais maman a la mauvaise idée de faire du chou, je suis tout pour l'idée de gacher deux feuilles pour la photo... promis  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Youpi!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Talosectos

Bon je crois l'avoir déja vu passer sur le forum mais c'est excellent: Les Puceaux  :Laughing: 

----------

## Saigneur

Two strings walk into a bar. The bartender says, "What'll it be?". The first string says, "I'll have a gin and tonic#MV*()>SDk+!^ &@P&]JEA". The second string says, "You'll have to excuse my friend, he's not null-terminated."

----------

## niin

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ne vous fiez pas au nom, c très gentil (plutot dans le style muppet show) : http://files.filefront.com/Forpornavi/;4415958;;/fileinfo.html

 

c'est genial hahahaha   :Laughing: 

----------

## Leander256

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> Two strings walk into a bar. The bartender says, "What'll it be?". The first string says, "I'll have a gin and tonic#MV*()>SDk+!^ &@P&]JEA". The second string says, "You'll have to excuse my friend, he's not null-terminated."

 

Dommage qu'elle soit quasimment impossible à raconter en français, sinon j'aurais bien essayé de la ressortir à tout le monde pour le nouvel an  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Saigneur

Oui, j'ai hésité à la traduire, et puis... ben non  :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7193470719293309352

La chanson de l'administrateur systeme. En anglais, mais c'est vraiment tres drole. Je mettrai les paroles un peu plus tard si vous avez des problemes  :Smile: 

----------

## Saigneur

Et pour ceusse qui ne peuvent lire les vidéos google, je vous suggère l'utilisation de proxyweb.net

(je veux bien les paroles, j'entrave rien  :Smile: )

----------

## kopp

Sympa ce truc, mais je ne suis pas contre les paroles parce que j'arrive pas à tout comprendre (la photo du chou, ça tient toujours  :Wink: )

Et merci pour proxyweb, ça m'enervait de pas pouvoir voir les vidéos de google....

----------

## boozo

vouis tiens... comment cela se fait-il d'ailleurs  :Shocked: 

----------

## kopp

ils doivent être radin en bande passante surement  :Smile: 

----------

## Saigneur

Non, ils n'ont simplement pas les droits etc (pour la bande passante, leurs robots en bouffent un paquet, et googlemap doit bien en bouffer pas mal aussi, alors un peu plus ou un peu moins...)

----------

## kopp

J'hésitais entre les deux explications, j'ai choisi la plus ironiques  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

ok merci   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

System Administrator Song:

There's a guy who works in another room or on another floor

He's the one you call when your document ain't there no more

He's probably a boy, but he might be a girl, or something in-between

He's the only one in the office who knows what PC LOAD letter means

He's your system administrator

He's probably into comic books

And you tremble in fear when you have to hear

One of his "What a dummy" looks

Got a virus, lost your password or you just can't print

In an hour he'll show up and crouch and squint

Fight to save your files, he might be there all day

But sometimes he just presses "CAPS LOCK" and walks away

But hey, suddenly my password works! Wow! Hurray!

Hurray, hurray, oh happy day

I'm gonna buy my guy a gift to say

"Having you around means I get to stay stupid and uninformed!

And I can keep opening .exe file attachments

and forgetting my mother's maiden name because you'll fix it all for me! yay!

I'll give you a cake, I'll give you a hug, I'll buy the world's best system administor mug

Just help me out system administrator

Please plug in my mouse, system administrator

I don't know which button is the "mouse click" button, system administrator

Piss him off and you'll be fired by tomorrow morning

'Cause he's the one who knows that you've been surfing porn

So make sure you stay nice to your system administrator!

----------

## kopp

Ah effectivement c'est sympa  :Smile: 

il dit vraiment n'importe quoi lol ...

mais ça sent le vécu en tous cas ...

----------

## Trevoke

Tu m'etonnes que ca sent le vecu, j'ai entendu la chanson et j'ai fait "hein, quoi, il parle de moi!" ... Sauf que moi on m'achete rien  :Sad: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Tu m'etonnes que ca sent le vecu, j'ai entendu la chanson et j'ai fait "hein, quoi, il parle de moi!" ... Sauf que moi on m'achete rien 

 

c'est que tu es pas assez méchant et vivieux. je suis sûr que tu effaces pas encore randomly des homes  :Smile:  tu verras après les gens seront contents rien qu'en retrouvant leurs données le lendemain matin   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

 :Laughing:   T'as trop lu du BOFH toi  :Smile: 

----------

## Leander256

Vraiment sympa  :Smile: 

Sinon tu peux toujours faire du blackmail (inspiré de la chanson) : "oooooh, personne ne remercie le gars qui vous couvre quand vous allez sur des sites pornos, c'est vraiment pas sympa, imaginez qu'il vous dénonce ?"

----------

## Trevoke

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Vraiment sympa 
> 
> Sinon tu peux toujours faire du blackmail (inspiré de la chanson) : "oooooh, personne ne remercie le gars qui vous couvre quand vous allez sur des sites pornos, c'est vraiment pas sympa, imaginez qu'il vous dénonce ?"

 

Ouais mais pour l'instant j'en ai trouve un seul qui fait ca et c'est le fils du boss.. Tu vois le genre?  :Smile: 

----------

## blasserre

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ouais mais pour l'instant j'en ai trouve un seul qui fait ca et c'est le fils du boss.. Tu vois le genre? 

 

Il ferait mieux de lire Inventory Management

----------

## Trevoke

Arrrf vous suivez ma vie de trop pres!  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

celui qui t'a sorti "that looks boring" en lisant de la doc sur les DB ?  :Laughing: 

EDIT:

@blasserre : erf grillé  :Wink: 

@Trevoke : c'est parce que t'es trop bavard !

----------

## Trevoke

Visiblement, mais avouez que vous aimez ca!   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Pinaise les gars ils prennent des notes ou quoi... j'aurais pas su retrouver ... je me souvenais que tu avais parlé du fils de ton boss, mais bon ... bande de nerds va :p

----------

## Saigneur

Apparemment pas passé : Supermoine ! (vidéo)

----------

## Talosectos

Linux au pays du binaire

----------

## Talosectos

Excellent la video de supermoine  :Laughing: .

Si vous avez des soucis pour voir la video, voici le lien direct : http://supamonks.free.fr/mov/Movie_Supermoine.mov

----------

## TTK

Histoire de tuer le temps, et de remonter ce thread qui vaut le détour:

samorost1

samorost2

Tshaw

----------

## Adrien

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Histoire de tuer le temps, et de remonter ce thread qui vaut le détour:
> 
> samorost1
> 
> samorost2
> ...

 

Trop excellent!!   :Smile: 

----------

## Talosectos

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Histoire de tuer le temps, et de remonter ce thread qui vaut le détour:
> 
> samorost1
> 
> samorost2
> ...

 

+1   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

Argh !!!! J'arrive pas à terminer celui-là samorost2 ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ??

----------

## Trevoke

Bah tu utilises quel processeur, quelle version de X, quelle version de flash, quelle version de Java, quel browser, quelle marque de souris, tu as respire combien de fois ce matin, et tu es bloque OU?

----------

## yoyo

J'veux pas faire ça ici : d'autres peuvent avoir envie de trouver seuls ...   :Razz: 

Via jabber ou par MP ?

----------

## Trevoke

Faisons via PM; faut que je me tape le premier, et puis que je fasse le deuxieme d'abord *laugh*

Et puis je suis au boulot, j'ai un minimum de conscience professionelle (elle arrive pas souvent, mais aujourd'hui elle est au rendez-vous...).

T'as mis combien de temps a finir le premier?

----------

## yoyo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> T'as mis combien de temps a finir le premier?

 J'ai pas regardé ...

Et je faisais des sauvegardes/emerge/forum en même temps. J'en ai vraiment aucune idée. Peut-être 15 minutes ...   :Neutral: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bah tu utilises quel processeur, quelle version de X, quelle version de flash, quelle version de Java, quel browser, quelle marque de souris, tu as respire combien de fois ce matin, et tu es bloque OU?

 

C'est sûrement pas ça qui va l'aider à finir le jeu!   :Rolling Eyes: 

@ yoyo: Essaie de faire un revdep-rebuild pour le coup!   :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

J'vais vous rebuilder vos post moi, vous allez voir !!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, j'ai fini le premier; j'ai entame le second, je t'envoie un PM des que je vois ou tu en es lol  :Smile: 

(je n'ai lu que la premiere ligne de ton PM).

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai 'fini' Samorost2. En fait, yoyo etait coince a trois-quatre clicks de la fin... Mais c'est la fin du chapitre 1 !! Il faut payer pour acheter le chapitre 2  :Sad: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Il faut payer pour acheter le chapitre 2 

 

Logique...  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Oui, bon, c'etait pas formule comme il faut.

Il faut acheter le jeu pour acceder au chapitre II.

----------

## kopp

ouais, et en plus le chapitre 2, c'est dispo que pour mac ou windows...

enfin, j'ai réussi à terminer, j'avoue que j'ai pas compris ou est qu'il avait fallu que je clique à la fin mais bon ça a marché  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

pitainnnn **** suis bloqué quoi que je fasse sur le volet 2 (au moment du fridge...)    :Evil or Very Mad: 

à droite y freeze et en bas j'ai beau "tirer"... nib   :Crying or Very sad: 

une âme charitable pour un pm   :Razz: 

[Edit] a y'est ! merci à bibi.skuk qui m'a permis de ne pas scotcher ma tension artérielle à 22   :Laughing:  

----------

## kopp

Hop, un petit truc sur lequel je viens de tomber :

http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/research/recording_head/pr/PerpendicularAnimation.html

C'est sur les nouvelles technologies qui vont arriver dans les disques dur sous peu. 

C'est ... à voir quoi...

----------

## kernelsensei

Un truc marrant .. dans mozilla-firefox, entrer l'url : about:mozilla

Perso je ne connaissais pas !  :Wink: 

PS: Pour savoir qui est Mammon, cliquez ici 

----------

## kopp

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> PS: Pour savoir qui est Mammon, cliquez ici 

 

Je sens que... enfin, tu te moques un peu de moi avec ça  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Raaah, j'ai mal aux zygomatiques depuis hier soir...

Un pote m'a lancé sur la piste de Terry Tate, the Office Linebaker.

On va me dire que ça date du superbowl 2003, n'empêche, pour ceux qui connaitraient pas, c'est que du bonheur  :Smile:  (note: il s'agit à la base de spots de pub, mais ca reste pas trop envahissant).

Enjoy!  :Smile: 

1- lastexit_ospn_dsl.mov

2- lastexit_terrys_world_dsl.mov

3- lastexit_vacation_3_dsl.wmv

4- lastexit_sensitivity_training_dsl.mov

5- lastexit_draft_day_dsl.mov

bonus- lastexit_streaker_dsl.mov

(note: si vous voulez commencer hardcore, passez direct à la video 2  :Smile: )

----------

## spider312

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Un truc marrant .. dans mozilla-firefox, entrer l'url : about:mozilla
> 
> Perso je ne connaissais pas ! 
> 
> PS: Pour savoir qui est Mammon, cliquez ici 

 J'avais déja vu, mais jamais saisi la portée philosophique  :Wink:  dommage que firefox n'ait pas gardé un de ses 2 premiers noms en fait  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Enlight

 *spider312 wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   Un truc marrant .. dans mozilla-firefox, entrer l'url : about:mozilla
> 
> Perso je ne connaissais pas ! 
> 
> PS: Pour savoir qui est Mammon, cliquez ici  J'avais déja vu, mais jamais saisi la portée philosophique  dommage que firefox n'ait pas gardé un de ses 2 premiers noms en fait 

 

2 premiers? Je  connais firebird qui cllerait assez avec ce qui est écrit, mais l'autre c'est quoi?

Sinon @El_Goretto : terrible tes vidéos! Particulièrement celle où ils mettent une grosse cathédrale à un pauvre type  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## spider312

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *spider312 wrote:*    *kernel_sensei wrote:*   Un truc marrant .. dans mozilla-firefox, entrer l'url : about:mozilla
> 
> Perso je ne connaissais pas ! 
> 
> PS: Pour savoir qui est Mammon, cliquez ici  J'avais déja vu, mais jamais saisi la portée philosophique  dommage que firefox n'ait pas gardé un de ses 2 premiers noms en fait  
> ...

 Jusqu'à la 0.4, c'était phoenix, qui a été changé pour firefox parceque déja pris (et du coup, mauvaise pioche  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Trevoke

http://trevoke.ath.cx/chess/

http://trevoke.ath.cx/go/

Et puis http://trevoke.ath.cx/forum/ pour en discuter  :Smile: 

Ou alors tout betement juste http://trevoke.ath.cx/ pour voir ce que j'offre lol

(vu que je risque d'ajouter des trucs comme ca assez souvent, ou tant que je trouve des idees  :Wink:  ).

----------

## niin

t'as un nouvel abonné ; le go ca m'interesse meme si je suis une pauvre daube (normal j'ai jamais joué), donc je vais me tenter  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je suis un mega nioube au go aussi  :Wink: 

----------

## Longfield

Une série sur les sysadmins, ça devrait nous (vous) plaire : http://channel4.com/entertainment/tv/microsites/I/itcrowd/

C'est de l'humour anglais, en tous cas moi je ris bien, et y'a des trucs qui sentent bien le déjà vu. Les vrais sysadmins de métier pourront confirmer je pense !

Les torrents pour les deux premiers épisodes (qui en fait sont disponibles gratuitement sur le net, pas de piratage ici) :

http://www.torrentportal.com/download/326370/The.IT.Crowd.S01E01.WS.PDTV.XviD-RiVER.avi.torrent

http://www.torrentportal.com/download/327057/The.IT.Crowd.S01E02.WS.PDTV.XviD-GOTHiC.avi.torrent

C'est en anglais, mais ça devrait aller, j'ai trouvé leur accent facile à comprendre.

----------

## Trevoke

Je sais que ca commence a faire beaucoup, mais y aurait pas moyen de mettre ce post-ci en sticky? Peut-etre apres qu'on ait un peu nettoye ceux qu'on a en ce moment.. Non?

----------

## _Seth_

Hello, je deterre ce post pour vous faire part d'un petit test bien rigolo

Linux Distribution Chooser

Bon c'est en anglais (assez simple) ou en norvégien (plus compliqué   :Very Happy:  ) mais ca vaut le coup : le site me conseille une Slack ou une Gentoo   :Cool:  Ouff, me voila rassuré !

Et pour vous, quelles sont les suggestions ?

 PS : je l'ai lu dans la debian newsletter

----------

## sireyessire

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Hello, je deterre ce post pour vous faire part d'un petit test bien rigolo
> 
> Linux Distribution Chooser
> 
> Bon c'est en anglais (assez simple) ou en norvégien (plus compliqué   ) mais ca vaut le coup : le site me conseille une Slack ou une Gentoo   Ouff, me voila rassuré !
> ...

 

moi il me conseille une gentoo ou une slack... comme quoi...  :Razz: 

----------

## bivittatus

Pareil: Slackware et Gentoo...   :Laughing: 

----------

## niin

Moi il me conseille Mandriva, Suse, Debian et tous ses dérivés, ou Fedora...

J'arrive pas a le croire -_-

----------

## xaviermiller

Idem : slack ou gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Je l'avais déjà fait, et pareil il m'a conseillé Gentoo ou Slack  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *niin wrote:*   

> Moi il me conseille Mandriva, Suse, Debian et tous ses dérivés, ou Fedora...
> 
> J'arrive pas a le croire -_-

 

idem

Pour avoir gentoo il faut dire que l'on a un pc très recent.

En gros il y a des lacunes dans ce test.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

>  *niin wrote:*   Moi il me conseille Mandriva, Suse, Debian et tous ses dérivés, ou Fedora...
> 
> J'arrive pas a le croire -_- 
> 
> idem
> ...

 

même pas ; j'ai indiqué "très vieux pc"

----------

## Trevoke

Slack d'abord, Gentoo apres.

J'ai echoue parce que j'ai dit que j'etais moyen au niveau technique, et pas 'avance'.

----------

## Trevoke

*ATTENTION* Cette blague est plutot longue. J'espere que ca vous plaira... Et c'est en anglais, en plus. J'ai pas honte.

----------

## sireyessire

LOL  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tsukusa

Pas eu le courage de lire la blague. 

Sinon moi il me met une Gentoo ou une Slack. Il rajoute quand même qu'une Gentoo demande une forte connaissance du système alors que j'en ai pas   :Confused: 

----------

## truc

best song ever  :Wink: Last edited by truc on Sun Mar 19, 2006 8:28 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Leander256

Cette blague de Trevoke est honteuse, en plus j'ai été assez dingue pour la lire en entier   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## Argian

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Cette blague de Trevoke est honteuse, en plus j'ai été assez dingue pour la lire en entier   

 +1

Sauf que j'ai lu les 5 premiers paragraphes puis je suis passé à 1/2 puis 1/10 et à la fin, il n'en est resté que cette question : "What is a SUV ?"  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Argian wrote:*   

>  *Leander256 wrote:*   Cette blague de Trevoke est honteuse, en plus j'ai été assez dingue pour la lire en entier    +1
> 
> Sauf que j'ai lu les 5 premiers paragraphes puis je suis passé à 1/2 puis 1/10 et à la fin, il n'en est resté que cette question : "What is a SUV ?" 

 

Sport Utility Vehicle

vous avez pas d'humour ?   :Razz: 

----------

## Argian

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Argian wrote:*    *Leander256 wrote:*   Cette blague de Trevoke est honteuse, en plus j'ai été assez dingue pour la lire en entier    +1
> 
> Sauf que j'ai lu les 5 premiers paragraphes puis je suis passé à 1/2 puis 1/10 et à la fin, il n'en est resté que cette question : "What is a SUV ?"  
> 
> Sport Utility Vehicle
> ...

 Je ne sais pas pour l'humour, par contre, je revendique être une grosse feignasse qui a zappé 90% du texte de Trevoke et n'a même pas pris la peine de faire une bête recherche pour savoir ce que signifie SUV (Bouh, honte sur moi  :Razz:  )

----------

## Saigneur

http://diablosam.free.fr/img/une_bonne_carotte.mp3

----------

## nemo13

c'est quasiment de la pub mal déguisée !  :Wink: 

Anti-stress

du coup j'ai acheté les BD.

----------

## Marsu

j'ai trouvé les BD très mauvaises, pas marrantes, au contraire des sketchs, qui eux sont très réussis

----------

## truc

 *truc wrote:*   

> best song ever 

 

/me est deg que cette formidable chanson, ne fasse pas parler plus que ça, vous connaissiez déjà peut-être? ou est-ce l'anglais qui vous rebute?  :Very Happy: 

/me s'enfou, car au final il la connait, et ça lui suffit, mais quand même  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai commence a ecouter et puis j'ai ete vraiment ennuye par les voix des chanteurs.. Alors j'ai arrete d'ecouter.

----------

## fribadeau

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   best song ever  
> 
> /me est deg que cette formidable chanson, ne fasse pas parler plus que ça, vous connaissiez déjà peut-être? ou est-ce l'anglais qui vous rebute? 
> 
> /me s'enfou, car au final il la connait, et ça lui suffit, mais quand même 

 

+1

C'est excellent   :Laughing:   :Razz:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## TTK

Allez, on va pas laisser mourir ce thread !

Des dessins superbes, notamment la série 3D: http://users.skynet.be/J.Beever/pave.htm

La palme pour Batman et Robin: http://users.skynet.be/J.Beever/batman.html

----------

## Trevoke

Je ne sais pas combien d'entre vous se sont jamais logges sur un BBS a la belle epoque ou c'etait le seul internet qu'il y avait..

Enfin, sur mon site, j'ai une reprise (OSS, Creative Commons License) de Legend of the Red Dragon (LORD) qui s'appelle Legend of the Green Dragon (LOGD ou LOTGD) en PHP. C'est assez sympa, et je viens d'y ajouter une bonne tonne de modules, alors si vous avez un peu de temps a passer autre part qu'ici, vous pouvez le recommander a vos amis, y jouer, tout ca.

http://trevoke.ath.cx/lotgd/

----------

## boozo

plop !

allez ça faisait un bail alors...   :Razz: 

Le off de Yuk159 m'a remis en mémoire un p'tit qqch, vous me direz c'est pas la même chose et puis c'est pas nouveau, mais c'est pas grave, c'est juste pour la détente   :Wink: 

------> Robota 1 et 2 puis 3 et 4 pour le lien d'origine c'est par là-bas

----------

## geekounet

 *boozo wrote:*   

> plop !
> 
> allez ça faisait un bail alors...  
> 
> Le off de Yuk159 m'a remis en mémoire un p'tit qqch, vous me direz c'est pas la même chose et puis c'est pas nouveau, mais c'est pas grave, c'est juste pour la détente  
> ...

 

Ça a l'air pas mal ça, ça sort quand ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

houuu ! Je crois que c'est comme l'arlésienne   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

Ouais c'est bon je viens de comprendre, c'est pas un film mais un "film-book".

----------

## yuk159

Si vous voulez en savoir sur Doug Chiang et Robota : www.3dvf.com

C'est pas récent comme boulot et je ne sais pas si il le finira un jour car le monsieur un peu occupé aujourd'huit  :Wink: , dommage les idées etais exellentes.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon allez je déterre un peu ce thread pour tout les voyeurs et emmerdeurs parmis vous !!!

En effet, ici vous allez pouvoir matter les différentes webcam posées un peu partout dans la maison et même faire chier les occupants en allumants certaines lumières à distance.

Voilà, moi je ne suis pas encore tombé sur la webcam comportant les deux lumières avec du monde dans la pièce mais bon, je pense que ça leur ferait plaisir de les faire chier, ils ont l'air d'aimer ça et de la vouloir!   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Haha, c'est pas mal  :Smile: 

Ca me rappelle...

http://pietje.com/

----------

## xaviermiller

la fin du monde est pour le 25 mai 2006

----------

## -KuRGaN-

He allez on pour ceux qui n'ont toujours pas vu le film Da Vinci Code, je vous propose de vous motivez en regardant la bande annonce

----------

## boozo

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> He allez on pour ceux qui n'ont toujours pas vu le film Da Vinci Code, je vous propose de vous motivez en regardant la bande annonce

 

Rhâaaaa NON ! Pas ICI tout de même !!! Va falloir arrêter le C2H5OH si tu veux mon avis   :Twisted Evil: 

et puis 15g c'est un peu prétencieux même les pilotes d'essais prennent 11-12g maxi après, c'est les pommes... ou les choux-fleur selon les goûts  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Mickael

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> He allez on pour ceux qui n'ont toujours pas vu le film Da Vinci Code, je vous propose de vous motivez en regardant la bande annonce

 

moi j'aime bien, en meme temps je viens d'exploser dans mon thread sur emacs, alors...alors...alors...

J'aurais voulu être un artiste

Pour pouvoir faire mon numéro

..

...

je sais, je sais, je suis déjà parti  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## boozo

mmmmh emacs ? c'est normal... y'a des effets secondaires    :Laughing: 

Belles flammes en tout cas ! moi j'aime bien les jolies bleues ! ^^

----------

## _Seth_

Et aller hop, un petit topic détérré ! Je suis tombé la-dessus et je ne resiste pas au plaisir de vous le faire partager :

```

* $ rm meese-ethics

rm: meese-ethics nonexistent.

* $ ar m God

ar: God does not exist.

* $ "How would you rate Quayle's incompetence?

Unmatched ".

* $ ^How did the sex change^ operation go?

Modifier failed.

* $ If I had a ( for every $ the Congress spent, what would I have?

Too many ('s.

* $ make love

Make: Don't know how to make love. Stop.

* $ sleep with me

bad character.

* $ got a light?

No match.

* $ man: why did you get a divorce?

man: Too many arguments.

* $ ^What is saccharine?

Bad substitute.

* $ $blow

$blow: No such job.

* $ \(-

(-: Command not found.

* $ PATH=pretending! /usr/ucb/which sense

no sense in pretending!

* $ drink <bottle; opener

bottle: cannot open

opener: not found.

* $ mkdir matter; cat >matter

matter: cannot create.

```

----------

## Enlight

Trop fort!!!

----------

## Anthyme

France Espagne 1-1 à la mi-temps

but magnifique de riberi qui redonne l'espoir !!!

quoi je me suis trompé de forum ??   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> France Espagne 1-1 à la mi-temps
> 
> but magnifique de riberi qui redonne l'espoir !!!
> 
> quoi je me suis trompé de forum ??  

 

bon pour la forme alors: Espagne 1 - 3 France

merci Viera et Zizou  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Trevoke

http://www.abandonware-france.org/ltf-jeu.php3?id=332

Vole d'un autre thread, les vieux jeux de notre enfance..

France 1, Bresil 0. Merci  Thierry!  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLL !

Ah, ca fait du bien.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Leander256

Une victoire à l'italienne, Henry tombe un peu facilement (impossible pour moi de dire si il y a penalty), on plante un but puis on défend pendant une heure... Va falloir qu'ils fasent du spectacle en finale, quitte à perdre autant que ce soit avec panache.

----------

## kernelsensei

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQRVFILbEi4

Ça se passe de commentaires je crois...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## netfab

3,1415926535 8979323846 2643383279 5028841971 6939937510 5820974944 5923078164 0628620899 8628034825

( allez, tous en choeur  :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## sireyessire

 *NetFab wrote:*   

> 3,1415926535 8979323846 2643383279 5028841971 6939937510 5820974944 5923078164 0628620899 8628034825
> 
> ( allez, tous en choeur  )

 

LOL

----------

## kopp

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQRVFILbEi4
> 
> Ça se passe de commentaires je crois... 

 

C'est quand même effarant de voir que plus de la moitié de la salle est complètement stupide !!!

----------

## truc

sont pas stupide à mon avis, c'est juste pour faire perdre le gars, pour qu'il s'en aïlle et que ça soit au joueur suivant.. :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

> sont pas stupide à mon avis, c'est juste pour faire perdre le gars, pour qu'il s'en aïlle et que ça soit au joueur suivant..

 

S'ils avaient voulu le faire perdre, yaurai eu plus de résultats pour Mars et Venus ...

----------

## At0m3

Effarant... On se croirait revenu au Moyen Age...

----------

## truc

bah, il hésité sur entre le soleil et la lune, donc les choix du public me semble logiques..  m'enfon, onne saura jamais..

----------

## nemo13

 *truc wrote:*   

> bah, il hésité sur entre le soleil et la lune, donc les choix du public me semble logiques..  m'enfon, onne saura jamais..

 bonsoir,

1) le bon peuple c'est fait piègé avec l'amalgame gravite= tourne autour de (et mouvement apparent )

..             le but c'est de faire passer une partie de la population pour con aux yeux de "ceux qui savent".

2) et puis tous le monde n'est sans savoir qu'il est faux de dire que la lune gravite autour de la terre

    puisqu'en réalité nous avons affaire à un système binaire et qu'en fait la terre et la lune chutent l'une vers l'autre en tournant autour du centre de gravité de ce système (ça c'est juste pour alimenter le troll  )   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## truc

et puis après tout, dans le referentiel terre, la lune gravite autour de la terre tout comme le soleil.. C'est juste que la question n'est pas précise, non?  :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *truc wrote:*   

> et puis après tout, dans le referentiel terre, la lune gravite autour de la terre tout comme le soleil.. C'est juste que la question n'est pas précise, non? 

 

merci truc!

mais enfin c'est juste pour un million

----------

## spider312

le soleil tourne autour de la terre, selon le référentiel, mais par contre, là il est question de gravitation, hors, le centre de gravitation du soleil n'est pas la terre, donc le soleil tourne autour de la terre, si tu veux, mais il ne gravite pas autour de la terre ...

----------

## kopp

Ah voilà une bonne justification, qui n'arrivait pas à me venir  :Smile:  Effectivement, il faut considéré le centre de gravitation, qui pour le systeme terre-soleil est à peu près confondu avec le soleil, de même que pour terre/lune  :Smile: 

----------

## nemo13

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ah voilà une bonne justification, qui n'arrivait pas à me venir  Effectivement, il faut considéré le centre de gravitation, qui pour le systeme terre-soleil est à peu près confondu avec le soleil, de même que pour terre/lune 

 

les copains tournent autour de ma femme

les copains gravitent autour de ma femme

les effets collatéraux ne sont pas les mêmes   :Shocked: 

----------

## boozo

 :Laughing: 

ndp: Bon allez sur ce bon délire... /me retourne bosser :/

~##{{[@ de bbcode

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon allez un petit lien pour tout ceux qui aime la magie  :Laughing: 

Majax n'a qu'a bien se tenir, la relève est là !!

[Edit] C'est un peu long mais la fin est terrible   :Razz: 

----------

## profy

Fallait oser  :Laughing: 

----------

## TTK

Pas mal la magie en fait ..

Je devrais regarder P.Sébastien plus souvent !

Bon, je suppose que tout le monde connaît celle là mais je l'aime bien:

illusion d'optique

Tshaw

----------

## CryoGen

En ce moment j'ecoute La III Legion

Terrible comme saga mp3  :Smile: 

----------

## PabOu

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> En ce moment j'ecoute La III Legion
> 
> Terrible comme saga mp3 :)

 

ya pas une saga MP3 humouristique qui parle de la DADVSI ? :P

----------

## At0m3

A propos de saga mp3, certains doivent connaître le célèbre Donjon de Naheulbeuk. Une saga à la "seigneur des anneaux" complètement déjantée   :Exclamation: 

----------

## geekounet

 *At0m3 wrote:*   

> A propos de saga mp3, certains doivent connaître le célèbre Donjon de Naheulbeuk. Une saga à la "seigneur des anneaux" complètement déjantée  

 

Et dans le même genre : Les aventuriers du survivaure

----------

## lesourbe

 *At0m3 wrote:*   

> A propos de saga mp3, certains doivent connaître le célèbre Donjon de Naheulbeuk. Une saga à la "seigneur des anneaux" complètement déjantée  

 

++ c'est excellent !

----------

## PabOu

une série que je trouve un peu BEAUCOUP mieux que le donjon de naheulbeuk (humour plus haut, moins stéréotypé, mais un peu plus lent à démarrer) dans le même genre : Reflets d'Acide

hihi, pour ma blague sur la saga mp3 qui parle de la DADVSI.. le mieux serait qu'elle ne soit distribuée QUE par les réseaux P2P :)

----------

## lesourbe

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> une série que je trouve un peu BEAUCOUP mieux que le donjon de naheulbeuk (humour plus haut, moins stéréotypé, mais un peu plus lent à démarrer) dans le même genre : Reflets d'Acide
> 
> hihi, pour ma blague sur la saga mp3 qui parle de la DADVSI.. le mieux serait qu'elle ne soit distribuée QUE par les réseaux P2P 

 

 *reflets d'acide wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <www.synopsite.com>
> 
> This version is compatible with Internet Explorer or Netscape Communicator only.

 

que c'est laid !

----------

## CryoGen

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> une série que je trouve un peu BEAUCOUP mieux que le donjon de naheulbeuk (humour plus haut, moins stéréotypé, mais un peu plus lent à démarrer) dans le même genre : Reflets d'Acide
> 
> hihi, pour ma blague sur la saga mp3 qui parle de la DADVSI.. le mieux serait qu'elle ne soit distribuée QUE par les réseaux P2P 

 

+1000 Reflets d'Acide c'est vraiment une excelente SAGA   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## profy

http://www.supadump.com/videos/015-cd-vierges.php  :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

Ma soeur adore les zanimôs.

Il n'y a aucun rapport mais elle vient d'acheter une Ford "K".

Alors, pour concilier les deux, je lui ai envoyé ça et ça  :Mr. Green: 

(J'ai honte  :Embarassed:  )

----------

## sireyessire

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Ma soeur adore les zanimôs.
> 
> Il n'y a aucun rapport mais elle vient d'acheter une Ford "K".
> 
> Alors, pour concilier les deux, je lui ai envoyé ça et ça 
> ...

 

et tu disais aimer les chats...   :Wink: 

----------

## At0m3

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> une série que je trouve un peu BEAUCOUP mieux que le donjon de naheulbeuk (humour plus haut, moins stéréotypé, mais un peu plus lent à démarrer) dans le même genre : Reflets d'Acide
> 
> hihi, pour ma blague sur la saga mp3 qui parle de la DADVSI.. le mieux serait qu'elle ne soit distribuée QUE par les réseaux P2P 

 

Arf, impossible d'obtenir quoi que ce soit si je change pas l'identité du navigateur...

Edit : et en plus, j'ai beau accéder au site, aucun lien fonctionne !!

----------

## TTK

et celle là ?

C'est pas si débile, si ça marche vraiment ...

----------

## ghoti

 *TTK wrote:*   

> et celle là ?
> 
> C'est pas si débile, si ça marche vraiment ...

 

Et pourquoi ça ne marcherait pas ?

Une méthode de résolution est expliquée sur cette page

Une applet java est disponible pour illustrer chaque étape !  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

http://basshunter.m0o.eu/anna/index_en.php

Les suédois ont un hit qui parle d'IRC - j'ai pas capte au debut parce que j'avais les sous-titres en français, mais ça passe mieux en anglais (compare : 'je connais un bot' avec 'I know a bot' ... On est d'accord).

C'est très fort.

----------

## yuk159

Bon je déterre ce thread devenu incontournable (en mème temps ça s'enterre vite les trucs sur le gentoo forum  :Smile: ).

En visitant le site d'un dessinateur Japonnais que j'aprécis, j'ai entendu un morceau de musique sur sa page d'accueil.

Voilà c'est pas de l'humour mais ça ma coller une patate d'enfer ce truc, telment que je vais aller acheter les albums dès lundi.

ATTENTION : il y a des dessins un peu osés sur le site, donc ceux qui ne veulent pas voir ce genre de chose, passez votre chemin. !!!

http://www.alien1452.com/

à lire avec mplayer ou son plug-in pour firefox.

pour ceux que ça interresse leurs albums

http://www.google.com/musica?aid=R0dxhu3BSvP&sa=X&oi=music&ct=result

sur google video mais le son est pas terrible

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5380625829368596126

Bon voilà j'arrive à être completement OFF sur un thread OFF  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kopp

Tiens, eh bah on se demande pourquoi tu l'aimes bien ce dessinateur hein... soit j'ai vraiment beaucoup de chances, soit c'est vraiment le cas : il n'y a que des femmes sur les dessins que j'ai vu et je pense pouvoir généraliser à à peu près tous ses dessins.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## yuk159

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tiens, eh bah on se demande pourquoi tu l'aimes bien ce dessinateur hein... soit j'ai vraiment beaucoup de chances, soit c'est vraiment le cas : il n'y a que des femmes sur les dessins que j'ai vu et je pense pouvoir généraliser à à peu près tous ses dessins.     

 

C'est vrai, il ne dessine que des femmes  :Laughing: 

Mais je n'aime pas que ça   :Wink: 

----------

## creuvard

L'article date un peu donc j'espère que il n'est pas déja présent sur ce thread (j'ai pas lue entièrement les 17 pages ).

Ca m'a bien fait rigoler donc j'espère que cela aurra le même effet sur vous.   :Laughing: 

 Surtout ne vous laissez pas avoir ! Utilisez Internet Explorer ! 

Je l'ai fait lire a ma Môman qui m'as répondu en suivant:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [12:18:24] maman dit: 
> 
> j'utilise aol moi !!!!
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:   :Confused:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Arrow: 

----------

## Temet

Ah bah le blog de Ploum ... c'est un génie ce mec!

J'aimais bien sous billet sur "le droit à l'illégalité" ... ou en gros il explique que ce qui est illégale, ce n'est pas d'enfreindre la loi ... mais de se faire chopper quand on l'enfreint  :Wink: 

----------

## deja_pris

En parlant  d'enfreindre la loi ...

----------

## nico_calais

 *Quote:*   

> 8. Is your son obsessed with "Lunix"?
> 
> BSD, Lunix, Debian and Mandrake are all versions of an illegal hacker operation system, invented by a Soviet computer hacker named Linyos Torovoltos, before the Russians lost the Cold War. It is based on a program called "xenix", which was written by Microsoft for the US government. These programs are used by hackers to break into other people's computer systems to steal credit card numbers. They may also be used to break into people's stereos to steal their music, using the "mp3" program. Torovoltos is a notorious hacker, responsible for writing many hacker programs, such as "telnet", which is used by hackers to connect to machines on the internet without using a telephone.
> 
> Your son may try to install "lunix" on your hard drive. If he is careful, you may not notice its presence, however, lunix is a capricious beast, and if handled incorrectly, your son may damage your computer, and even break it completely by deleting Windows, at which point you will have to have your computer repaired by a professional.
> ...

 

Mouhahahahaha !!! Y a pas moyen. faut que je reponse à cet article.

EDIT : Mince, on peut plus repondre...

----------

## kwenspc

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mouhahahahaha !!! Y a pas moyen. faut que je reponse à cet article.
> 
> EDIT : Mince, on peut plus repondre...

 

en effet c'est un article qui date, il me semble l'avoir déjà lu il y a quelques années de ça.  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

Oh putain c'est énorme ! Quelle rigolade !

----------

## creuvard

Je sais que c'est connu mais bon ca me fait rire quand même.

Dans l'espoir qu'une personne ne connaisse pas déja voici un lien => < Lien >

----------

## yuk159

 *creuvard wrote:*   

> Je sais que c'est connu mais bon ca me fait rire quand même.
> 
> Dans l'espoir qu'une personne ne connaisse pas déja voici un lien => < Lien >

 

La meuf ma tellement énervé que j'ai fini par couper, c'est dingue d'être aussi.... heu aussi... trouve pas le mot  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

>  *creuvard wrote:*   Je sais que c'est connu mais bon ca me fait rire quand même.
> 
> Dans l'espoir qu'une personne ne connaisse pas déja voici un lien => < Lien > 
> 
> La meuf ma tellement énervé que j'ai fini par couper, c'est dingue d'être aussi.... heu aussi... trouve pas le mot 

 

idem, c'est enorme...   :Shocked:   (et ça finit par foutre les nerfs aussi)

----------

## Trevoke

http://www.coldwar-game.com/

Voila un jeu commercial pour Linux qu'il a l'air sympa.. 

http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/08/29/176209

--> Article.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je suppose que je suis le dernier à découvrir cela. Ca m'a fait rire :  :Wink: 

```
emerge moo
```

----------

## Temet

LOL, non, dans le pire des cas, avant dernier  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

dans le même style, tu peux ajouter "candy" dans tes FEATURES, et tu verras quelque chose de changé...  :Wink: 

Cependant, c'est impossible pour moi de comprendre ce qu'il s'affiche sans regarder directement dans le code :/

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouai pas mal en effet !!!!!!!!

----------

## titoucha

 *truc wrote:*   

> dans le même style, tu peux ajouter "candy" dans tes FEATURES, et tu verras quelque chose de changé... 
> 
> Cependant, c'est impossible pour moi de comprendre ce qu'il s'affiche sans regarder directement dans le code :/

 

J'ai pas envie de regarder les sources, ça dit quoi, car je ne vois strictement rien  :Confused: 

----------

## geekounet

Oulà c'est vieux ça, ça existe depuis portage 2.0.50 je crois  :Smile: 

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   dans le même style, tu peux ajouter "candy" dans tes FEATURES, et tu verras quelque chose de changé... 
> 
> Cependant, c'est impossible pour moi de comprendre ce qu'il s'affiche sans regarder directement dans le code :/ 
> 
> J'ai pas envie de regarder les sources, ça dit quoi, car je ne vois strictement rien 

 

```
        scroll_msgs = [

                "Gentoo Rocks ("+os.uname()[0]+")",

                "Thank you for using Gentoo. :)",

                "Are you actually trying to read this?",

                "How many times have you stared at this?",

                "We are generating the cache right now",

                "You are paying too much attention.",

                "A theory is better than its explanation.",

                "Phasers locked on target, Captain.",

                "Thrashing is just virtual crashing.",

                "To be is to program.",

                "Real Users hate Real Programmers.",

                "When all else fails, read the instructions.",

                "Functionality breeds Contempt.",

                "The future lies ahead.",

                "3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971694",

                "Sometimes insanity is the only alternative.",

                "Inaccuracy saves a world of explanation.",

        ]
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## Dominique_71

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Et puis quand même, je suppose que certains d'entre vous l'ont déjà vu mais celui-là me fait pèter de rire: 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=234330&highlight=destroy+system
> 
> Disons que c'est pour les nihilistes qui en ont marre de chercher des solutions compliqués à leur problème sous gentoo   ...
> ...

 

Dans le même genre mais en plus lent: how about "CHOST=pentium4-pc-linux-gnu"?

----------

## Dominique_71

 *Quote:*   

> It is based on a program called "xenix", which was written by Microsoft for the US government. These programs are used by hackers to break into other people's computer systems to steal credit card numbers. 

 

Maintenant, je comprend comment Bill Gates a fait fortune. La conspiration des hackers est une conspiration de Microsoft et du gouvernement US. Lol.!

----------

## Delvin

un up de ce post  avec une tite animation flash qui m'a bien fait rire

http://www.teamchacal.com/chacal/v1/communaute/flash/index.php?t=humour&f=English_word

----------

## truc

c'et excelent!  :Smile: 

----------

## antoine_

Je ne sais plus si je l'avais déjà posté...

```
$ man c
```

----------

## Trevoke

```
[D] games-misc/funny-manpages 

     Available versions:  !1.3_rc5-r1

     Installed:           1.3_rc5-r1

     Homepage:            http://debian.org/

     Description:         funny manpages collected from various sources

```

----------

## truc

en fouillant dans paludis.cc je suis tombé sur un truc sympa.. :Smile: 

```
paludis moo
```

ah larry.. quand tu nous tiens...

----------

## Delvin

une petite video sympa sur le jeu de role, "15 ans aprés"

http://www.gizaicnews.info/Pages/article.php?&Art=744&Cat=&SousCat=

----------

## titoucha

 *truc wrote:*   

> en fouillant dans paludis.cc je suis tombé sur un truc sympa..
> 
> ```
> paludis moo
> ```
> ...

 

+1 elle est top

----------

## nico_calais

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [D] games-misc/funny-manpages 
> 
> ...

 

Y a des trucs assez droles. C'est vraiment pas mal fait   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

www.kamini.fr

worksafe -- c'est un clip video flash.. Mais c'est du rap (non, non, y a peut-etre deux gros mots dedans, vous inquietez pas), mais c'est drole, et c'est bien fait. Je le recommande.

----------

## Mickael

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> www.kamini.fr
> 
> worksafe -- c'est un clip video flash.. Mais c'est du rap (non, non, y a peut-etre deux gros mots dedans, vous inquietez pas), mais c'est drole, et c'est bien fait. Je le recommande.

 

C'est vrai je connaissais c'est sympa et drÃ´le....mais Ã§a devient vite assez chiant.

----------

## Trevoke

J'aime bien le beat, moi..

Mais faut aussi dire que je suis assoiffe de trucs francais, donc j'ai un biais.

Y a plus qu'a voir s'il fait d'autres chansons. Je trouve qu'il a beaucoup de talent -- si c'est sa premiere excursion serieuse dans le milieu du rap, et qu'il veut y rester, je pense qu'il y a des chances qu'il devienne tres bon.

----------

## Mickael

Ecouter et regarder c'est bon :

http://www.nuxo.net/article-964-windows-vista-copie-apple-.html

@dapsaille : va au moins sous Tiger...

----------

## PabOu

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> http://www.nuxo.net/article-964-windows-vista-copie-apple-.html

 

Ce site file un autre lien très marrant :

http://matthias-endler.de/?p=41

----------

## Magic Banana

Et cet article est traduit en français ici.  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Miami Vice en français !!!

----------

## Mickael

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Miami Vice en français !!!

 

Enorme !!

----------

## yoyo

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Je ne peux pas le voir ... Il faut quel codecs pour ça ??

Tiens et pour tous ceux qui on une vie amoureuse (autre qu'avec leurs pcs) : http://www.manuserve.com/la_fiancee_du_geek.php.

Enjoy !

EDIT : firefox-bin sur amd64 ...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben j'utilise mplayer-plugin pour lire la video dans firefox

----------

## kwenspc

http://www.blagmail.fr/fichiers/126.wmv  <--- c'est le fichier en question. Sous mplayer ça passe. c'est ENÔRME (à tous points de vue...)

----------

## yoyo

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Ben j'utilise mplayer-plugin pour lire la video dans firefox

 Oui mais il nécessite "mplayer from sources" ce qui signifie pas de win32codecs.   :Confused: 

Je vais tenter avec mozplugger.

EDIT : @ kwenspc merci bien   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dominique_71

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   Ben j'utilise mplayer-plugin pour lire la video dans firefox Oui mais il nécessite "mplayer from sources" ce qui signifie pas de win32codecs.  
> 
> Je vais tenter avec mozplugger.
> 
> EDIT : @ kwenspc merci bien  

 

Il marche très bien pour moi avec firefox. Et j'ai mplayer "from sources" et les win32codecs. Par contre je n'ai pas le mplayerplug-in mais mozplugger.

----------

## Enlight

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne peux pas le voir ... Il faut quel codecs pour ça ??
> 
> Tiens et pour tous ceux qui on une vie amoureuse (autre qu'avec leurs pcs) : http://www.manuserve.com/la_fiancee_du_geek.php.
> ...

 

ROFLMAOPIMP

----------

## truc

salut, je déterre! il fallait que je partage ça! 

http://cyclimse.free.fr/mozinor/bite_it.avi

----------

## kopp

Bon, je sais pas si ça a déjà était mentionné ici, une recherche rapide semble dire que non, mais bon, ton doublage comme ça, ça m'a rappelé ceci:

http://www.gotohwan.com

Il y a du mythique, du trash (les Olive&Tom sont vraiment limite  :Smile: ) Mais qu'est ce qu'on se poile !!!!

----------

## ghoti

 *truc wrote:*   

> salut, je déterre! il fallait que je partage ça! 
> 
> http://cyclimse.free.fr/mozinor/bite_it.avi

 

Il était bôôô en ce temps là (dixit ma tendre) mais va falloir que je vérifie mes plugins : il me fait planter firefox  :Sad: 

----------

## ercete

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w20tZPRvzRc

Hot minnie !

----------

## kopp

Beurk, du flash!

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon je pense qu'il y a pas mal de gens sur ce forum intéressé par la science-fiction, et bien là vous allez halluciner.

Ceux qui ne croient pas aux fantômes vont maintenant douter. D'accord on voit pas très bien et le son n'est pas parfait mais la video n'a pas été retouchée.

Moi, j'en reviens toujours pas.

----------

## nico_calais

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Bon je pense qu'il y a pas mal de gens sur ce forum intéressé par la science-fiction, et bien là vous allez halluciner.
> 
> Ceux qui ne croient pas aux fantômes vont maintenant douter. D'accord on voit pas très bien et le son n'est pas parfait mais la video n'a pas été retouchée.
> 
> Moi, j'en reviens toujours pas.

 

Quand je demande à télécharger le plugin, je suis directement envoyé chez microsoft. ça m'a fait un choc   :Shocked:  (Pire qu'un fantome)

----------

## Ascodas

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   Bon je pense qu'il y a pas mal de gens sur ce forum intéressé par la science-fiction, et bien là vous allez halluciner.
> 
> Ceux qui ne croient pas aux fantômes vont maintenant douter. D'accord on voit pas très bien et le son n'est pas parfait mais la video n'a pas été retouchée.
> 
> Moi, j'en reviens toujours pas. 
> ...

 

Bonne blague dans le style, je téléphone au support Orange (car nous etions plusieurs a ne plus avoir de bande passante dans ma région - coupure éléectrique ?)

Apres plusieurs sauts de services en services (mes interlocuteurs refusaient un utilisateur linux) je tombe sur une dame charmante qui me donne un numéro de téléphone pour les utilisateurs linux, bien j'appelle, et devinez quoi ? Microsoft France -> attentat !

----------

## kwenspc

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   Bon je pense qu'il y a pas mal de gens sur ce forum intéressé par la science-fiction, et bien là vous allez halluciner.
> 
> Ceux qui ne croient pas aux fantômes vont maintenant douter. D'accord on voit pas très bien et le son n'est pas parfait mais la video n'a pas été retouchée.
> 
> Moi, j'en reviens toujours pas. 
> ...

 

mplayer fonctionne bien perso. 

Sinon tu peus toujours voir le code source de la page, trouver le lien de la video est un jeux d'enfant.

----------

## nico_calais

 *Ascodas wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*    *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   Bon je pense qu'il y a pas mal de gens sur ce forum intéressé par la science-fiction, et bien là vous allez halluciner.
> 
> Ceux qui ne croient pas aux fantômes vont maintenant douter. D'accord on voit pas très bien et le son n'est pas parfait mais la video n'a pas été retouchée.
> 
> Moi, j'en reviens toujours pas. 
> ...

 

Mouhahahahahaha !!!!!

C'est marrant les rares fois où j'ai apellé le support technique de mon FAI et que ces dernieres commencent à me sortir leur listing (click droit bla bla bla), je les stoppais net. "Nan msieu, je suis sous linux et j'ai pas votre routeur pourri. c'est un perso". Et là, pur frisson de plaisir   :Twisted Evil:  . Leur check list ils peuvent la mettre ou je pense. 

Mais bon, c'est pour ça que c'est très rare quand j'appelle.

----------

## kopp

Yop, je suis tombé sur ça...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W63xoQE_OOg

(oui c'est du flash... je sais)

Peut etre que vous pouvez la voir sur www.speedbandits.dk aussi... mais chez moi ça ne marchait point.

En tous cas, je veux pareil chez nous  :Wink: 

----------

## nico_calais

Tirés de http://www.bashfr.org

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <Victor> mail envoyé
> 
> <Jean> ok
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> <Katoru> Tu connais Linux ?
> 
> <badbugs> non
> 
> <Katoru> erf
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <pathetique> savez-vous comment on fait pour avoir la Blu-Ray ?
> 
> <pathetique> eh bien il suffit de se faire sodomiser par un schtroumpf

 

 *Quote:*   

> <bleachfan> quoi ? tu développe en c++, en java, php même en assembleur
> 
> <bleachfan> tu fais des réseaux de ouf et du routage sous linux
> 
> <bleachfan> t'administre des putain de base de données oracle
> ...

 

----------

## kernelsensei

Une histoire de kiwi dépressif

----------

## nico_calais

J'ai pas le son...mais j'ai trouvé ça pa mal.

----------

## Leander256

Enfin, ENFIN !

Deux geeks nous ont pondu LE site qui va nous permettre de prendre une revanche bien méritée sur les brimades, sévices et autres humiliations que les femmes nous ont fait subir depuis que nous avons vu le jour !

Osez le dire : Les filles, saimal !

En bonus, essayez n'importe quel préfixe à .saimal.fr  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

ah merci Leander256, me suis bien défoulé là  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Pareil, merci Leander256, c'est l'occasion de me venger contre ces s... ^^

----------

## ghoti

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> c'est l'occasion de me venger contre ces s... ^^

 

Elles s'appellent comment ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Oh bah merde, je connais une Amandine, elle est adorable!

(encore que, je couche pas avec  :Laughing: )

----------

## UB|K

C'est tout bête mais ça fait un bien fou ce truc!!

Mais je confirme pour Amandine! ça m'a d'ailleurs bien fait marrer de constater c'est le prénom qui a le plus de (non)succès, Amandine saimal!!

----------

## Enlight

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   c'est l'occasion de me venger contre ces s... ^^ 
> 
> Elles s'appellent comment ? 

 

Moi j'ai du tomber dans un piège évident... a priori... c'est réputé.

----------

## Enlight

Tient tant qu'on y'est un truc bien trippant que kernel senseï m'avait fait découvrir : Les Super Héros

----------

## kwenspc

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Enfin, ENFIN !
> 
> Deux geeks nous ont pondu LE site qui va nous permettre de prendre une revanche bien méritée sur les brimades, sévices et autres humiliations que les femmes nous ont fait subir depuis que nous avons vu le jour !
> 
> Osez le dire : Les filles, saimal !
> ...

 

Ah merci :')  

Résultat: rien foutu cet apm \o/

----------

## ghoti

Comme c'est le moment détente, pourquoi ne pas prendre un café ?

blague très très geek

----------

## Leander256

En voici une que seuls les informaticiens peuvent comprendre (et trouver drôle, d'ailleurs  :Wink: ):

Why do computer scientists confuse Halloween and Christmas?

Because Oct 31 = Dec 25

----------

## Temet

Ouais bah m'a fallu 15 grosses secondes quand même ... mais j'en ris encore ^^

----------

## PierreAd

Oui, pas mal le coup de Oct 31 = Dec 25

ça m'a bien fait marrer aussi   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

Dans le même genre :

Q:

 Combien faut-il de programmeurs pour remplacer une ampoule ?

R: 

10

1 pour visser l'ampoule et 1 pour tenir l'échelle.

----------

## boozo

 :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> "
> 
>     Selon le postulat que les filles, c'est du temps accordé et de l'argent dépensé :
> 
>     Filles = Temps . Argent
> ...

 

Naaannn j'y crois pas   :Laughing: 

Je vous rappelle que le geek ne se reproduit pas encore via un partage nfsv4...  après à vous de voir  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kopp

Ces marrants on a beau ne pas se reproduire, on est quand même pas en voie de disparition et on en est même loin !

----------

## boozo

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ces marrants on a beau ne pas se reproduire, on est quand même pas en voie de disparition et on en est même loin !

 

Oui enfin y'a juste un effet retard de 50 ans sur cette question   :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon d'accord les filles c'est mal, et bien je me sacrifie, je me reproduirai pour la communauté geek. Paix à mon âme !!!

----------

## kernelsensei

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Dans le même genre :
> 
> Q:
> 
>  Combien faut-il de programmeurs pour remplacer une ampoule ?
> ...

 

Non, la vraie réponse c'est aucun... c'est un problème hardware !

----------

## ghoti

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Non, la vraie réponse c'est aucun... c'est un problème hardware !

 

J'ai pas dit que c'étaient des programmeurs m$ !  :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Dans le même genre :
> 
> Q:
> 
>  Combien faut-il de programmeurs pour remplacer une ampoule ?
> ...

 

sans prendre en compte le fait que ce soit un problème hardware, la version que je connaissais disait qu'il en fallait des milliers:

Un premier qui écrit l'algorithme pour le faire, et tout le reste pour essayer de le faire en moins de ligne ^^

j'la trouve très bonne personnellement mais bon  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

C'est une page de caricatures orientées PC, c'est toutes les semaines ICI

----------

## Mickael

En naviguant sur la page du roadmap de gnome 3 j'ai abouti ici :

http://honeybrown.ca/Pubs/BumpTop.html

Puisque la 3D a le vent en poupe  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Vraiment très impressionnant.   :Shocked: 

----------

## ghoti

Oui, c'est fameux et cela réjouit mon tempérament bordélique ! 

(Non, je ne posterai pas de photo de mon bureau !  :Laughing: )

----------

## boozo

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> En naviguant sur la page du roadmap de gnome 3 j'ai abouti ici :
> 
> http://honeybrown.ca/Pubs/BumpTop.html
> 
> Puisque la 3D a le vent en poupe 

 

Haaaaannnnnn ! Je veux le même... j'le veux, j'le veux, j'le veux   :Exclamation:   \O/

D'habitude je ne suis pas un grand fan des bidules trop eyescandy mais là      :Shocked: 

je me joins à ghoti : mon bordelisme congénital (et viscéral) viens de me mettre une grande marmitte....  Je suis même prêt à divorcer de mon kde sans conditions   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

Ouai mais c'est sur windows non ?

----------

## Trevoke

Qu'a cela ne tienne, dapsaille testera pour nous!

----------

## Scullder

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> Ouai mais c'est sur windows non ?

 

C'est à l'état de prototype et c'est en c++ et opengl. On en sait pas plus apparemment. C'est impressionnant, bien pensé, intelligent  :Smile:  Je suis fan  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Marsu

Ã§a sera pas open source, mais je pense que y'aura probablement des gens qui crÃ©eront un projet lui ressemblant ...

----------

## titoucha

@ghoti @boozo, on va pouvoir former une amicale, je vais enfin pouvoir reproduire le bordel de mon bureau sur mon PC, le rêve   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Qu'a cela ne tienne, dapsaille testera pour nous!

 

grmblmgrmlbmlrgmlbmrl .... je suis sur que je n'ais pas encore trouvé toutes les "perles" que tu laisse sur mon compte :p

SInon c'est très joli (sur les videos) mais alors la je trouve que ca ne sers strictement à rien ...

 c'est vrai quoi merde le seul truc rangé dans ma vie c'est mes fichiers .. me laissez pas foutre le bordel sur mon bureau :p

----------

## Scullder

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> SInon c'est très joli (sur les videos) mais alors la je trouve que ca ne sers strictement à rien ...

 

Bah c'est infiniement plus utile que compiz quand même. Et c'est avec ce genre de recherche qu'il y aura des innovations sur les desktop.  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Je suis pas du tout impréssioné par ce genre de truc. Je ne vois pas vraiment où est la "recherche". C'est juste une approche d'interface différente. 

Et Canon a fait bien mieux il y a peu (avant ça en tout cas) : vous savez le truc à la minority report? ben hop... now c'est plus de la fiction.

Le jour où on se passera de la souris pour vraiment utiliser ses mains sur des écrans tactiles ou voir sur des représentation holographique là ce sera sympa. Pour le moment ça reste du domaine de l'erzats de gadget. :p 

http://light.pcinpact.com/actu/news/31169-Intelligent-Pixel-Query-nouvelle-interface-t.htm?vc=1&cid=825982

Et puis c'est pas tout ça non plus qui augmentera la productivité, l'efficacité au travail ou autre

/me vieux barbon amoureux du mode console

----------

## Mickael

j'imagine la personne avec la maladie de Parkinson devant son écran  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Bah c'est infiniement plus utile que compiz quand même. Et c'est avec ce genre de recherche qu'il y aura des innovations sur les desktop. 

 

+1

Compiz/Beryl ne sert à rien c'est juste un habillage, il ne modifie en rien notre façon de travailler.

Les nouveaux interfaces que j'ai vu oui, ils ne se pilotent plus à la souris et l'approche du bureau est totalement différente.

----------

## Enlight

Mon dieu mais on va faire comment sans bouton "démarrer"????

----------

## PabOu

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ces marrants on a beau ne pas se reproduire, on est quand même pas en voie de disparition et on en est même loin !

 

On se pose la même question pour les gays ;-)

----------

## Temet

Penguin or not penguin?

----------

## kwenspc

Hum c'est pas déjà passé ça? et ptet même dans ce thread je crois bien. 

Enfin il est bon tout de même de relire ce site pas mal du tout.

----------

## Temet

Tu m'excuseras de ne pas avoir vérifié la vingtaine de pages précédent mon post  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pour éviter ce genre de désagrément, je propose la création d'un sous-forum "conneries de geek" avec une connerie par thread   :Wink: 

A force, on aura surement la plus grande base de données des conneries dissiminées sur tout le net   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Pour éviter ce genre de désagrément, je propose la création d'un sous-forum "conneries de geek" avec une connerie par thread  
> 
> A force, on aura surement la plus grande base de données des conneries dissiminées sur tout le net  

 

ça j'en doute pas le moins du monde  :Laughing: 

----------

## Scullder

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Penguin or not penguin?

 

Je connaissais pas  :Smile: 

Je sais pas si les pages de man humoristiques sont déjà passées ici mais j'adore celle là :

http://internet.ls-la.net/man-pages/c.html

J'ai découvert ce package là aussi mais pas encore essayé : games-misc/funny-manpages ( http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?funny-manpages-1.3_rc5-r1 )

----------

## Temet

Eh eh, ouvre une console et fais simplement "man c".

Y a aussi "emerge moo" ^^

----------

## Scullder

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Y a aussi "emerge moo" ^^

 

Ca marche aussi avec apt-get ça  :Very Happy: 

----------

## truc

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Y a aussi "emerge moo" ^^ 
> 
> Ca marche aussi avec apt-get ça 

 

et aussi avec paludis.. mais on l'a déjà dit  :Wink: 

----------

## Scullder

ok, je jette un coup d'oeil à la quinzaine de pages que j'ai pas lu   :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  c'est vrai quoi merde le seul truc rangé dans ma vie c'est mes fichiers .. me laissez pas foutre le bordel sur mon bureau :p

 

+1.

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour un bon départ dans la vie, Magic Banana recommande aux enfants d'aprendre leur alphabet anglais avec cette récitation !

----------

## MaKKrO

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Pour un bon dï¿½part dans la vie, Magic Banana recommande aux enfants d'aprendre leur alphabet anglais avec cette rï¿½citation !

 

Pas de perte de temps avec des exemples fous... Place au concret !

Excellent...

----------

## Temet

Ils me feront toujours marrer ces ubunteros!!!! > http://www.think-underground.com/index.php/2006/12/10/368-comment-cacher-la-barre-marque-page-sous-firefox

(pour ça que j'aime lire leur planet, ils font de ces découvertes ...)

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ils me feront toujours marrer ces ubunteros!!!! > http://www.think-underground.com/index.php/2006/12/10/368-comment-cacher-la-barre-marque-page-sous-firefox
> 
> (pour ça que j'aime lire leur planet, ils font de ces découvertes ...)

 

ah ah comme leur distrib, pourquoi faire simple et léger quand on peut faire lourd (et pompé de gauche à droite surtout!)  :Laughing: 

 comment ça un troll s'est caché dans ma phrase? tsss 

----------

## Temet

Ouais, moi j'en vois au moins deux!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ouais, moi j'en vois au moins deux!   

 

ah bon?   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Mouarf  :Mr. Green:  Par contre comme dit la fonctionnalité de survol c'est déjà plus intéressant.

----------

## blasserre

en plus ils font de ces  trucs de oufs 

on ne think pas assez underground sur ce forum je trouve...

----------

## kwenspc

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> en plus ils font de ces  trucs de oufs 
> 
> on ne think pas assez underground sur ce forum je trouve...

 

On a pas leurs tronches non plus...  :Mr. Green:  (jettes un oeil aux photos)

----------

## Enlight

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> en plus ils font de ces  trucs de oufs 
> 
> on ne think pas assez underground sur ce forum je trouve...

 

Mouarf y'a des gens qui tombent dans ce panneau????

----------

## Mickael

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   en plus ils font de ces  trucs de oufs 
> 
> on ne think pas assez underground sur ce forum je trouve... 
> 
> On a pas leurs tronches non plus...  (jettes un oeil aux photos)

 

EN voyant les photos me vient une chanson je suis ingénieur informaticien..., bon c'est pas l'originale mais je vais la retrouvée  :Mr. Green: 

Ici : http://michelnet2.free.fr/mp3/remix/Michel_IngenieurInformaticien_Version_Originale.mp3

----------

## kopp

Le plus drole, c'est celui qui dit qu'il mélange tout et qui donne la réponse en sommant des inverse de temps... ce n'est pas plus juste  :Smile:  car ça donne x = 0 ... la vitesse x tenderait plutot vers l'infini pour que ça marche  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*    *blasserre wrote:*   en plus ils font de ces  trucs de oufs 
> 
> on ne think pas assez underground sur ce forum je trouve... 
> 
> On a pas leurs tronches non plus...  (jettes un oeil aux photos) 
> ...

 

L'original est de Cauet IIRC.

edit : gagné ! http://radioblogclub.com/open/128053/ingenieur_informaticien/Cauet%20-%20Ingenieur%20Informaticien.mp3

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Le plus drole, c'est celui qui dit qu'il mélange tout et qui donne la réponse en sommant des inverse de temps... ce n'est pas plus juste  car ça donne x = 0 ... la vitesse x tenderait plutot vers l'infini pour que ça marche 

 

Le pire, c'est que c'est bien une vitesse infinie qu'il faut trouver ... Enfin, plutôt une faille dans l'espace temps depuis qu'un certain Albert E. a décrété qu'on rait pas plus vite que la lumière ...

----------

## kopp

YetiBarBar: j'ai  dû mal m'exprimer. J'ai dit que celui qui disait que l'auteur de la première réponse mélangeait tout, avait le culot de donner une réponse tout aussi débile vu qu'il ajoutait des inverses de temps, et que si on prend son équation, ça donne x = 0  alors que la réponse est bien évidemment une vitesse infinie ou comme tu le dis, une faille de l'espace-temps  :Smile: 

edit: typo affreuseLast edited by kopp on Tue Dec 12, 2006 1:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> YetiBarBar: j'ai mal du m'exprimait.

 

T'as dû   :Laughing: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Désolé, j'ai pas lu la totalité de ce topic débile mais les gars sont vraiment pas doués: dans le lot, il y en quand même un capable de dire que des (km/h)/km c'est des km²/h !!!

----------

## Enlight

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Désolé, j'ai pas lu la totalité de ce topic débile mais les gars sont vraiment pas doués: dans le lot, il y en quand même un capable de dire que des (km/h)/km c'est des km²/h !!!

 

L'auteur même du blog, j'ai bien trippé dessus aussi  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kwenspc

Maintenant quand je dis du mal d'ubuntu et consors, vous comprenez pourquoi? ^^

----------

## Enlight

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Maintenant quand je dis du mal d'ubuntu et consors, vous comprenez pourquoi? ^^

 

Bah ce serait mentir de dire qu'on a jamais fait un /join #ubuntu-fr quand on était prévenu que quelqu'un avait trouvé un gagant   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Je vote pour la création d'un site à la bashfr, avec uniquement des quotes de #ubuntu-fr  :Smile: 

@Temet: j'avoue avoir un mal fou à ne pas faire de fautes totalement absurdes au clavier !

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Je vote pour la création d'un site à la bashfr, avec uniquement des quotes de #ubuntu-fr 
> 
> @Temet: j'avoue avoir un mal fou à ne pas faire de fautes totalement absurdes au clavier !

 

t'as les sous pour payer l'hebergement et la bande passante? parce qu'il va en falloir de l'espace disque  :Laughing: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Ca fait peur  pour de futurs ingés en informatique !

 C'est du niveau ( enfin c'était )  de la classe de seconde.. ( j'irais me cacher.. au lieu de me montrer dans un blog  ! j'espère qu'ils ne sont pas assez nouilles pour mettre le lien  du blog sur leur CV   )

----------

## kopp

Bah, la seconde c'est loin pour certains, ou pas encore passé pour d'autres...  Enfin, ça reste drôle.

kwenspc : on peut pas se faire héberger par ubuntu ? c'est un peu comme un sous-projet  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Bon puisqu'on parle d'unbuntristes personnes autant que je degoise un coup sur mes collègues   :Laughing: 

Donc, ubuntu est sur des serveurs...qu'on a dut configurer. (je vous dis pas le bonheur, des serveurs sur ubuntu 5 avec des tas de servcies de merdes de lancés comme l'infra rouge, le bluetooth... ah la la)

Bon les machines c'est du Xen Pentium4 dual core. Forcément je check "Pentium 4/ Xeon" dans la config noyau. Et voilà que j'ai un gus de collègue qui s'ammène et qui me dit tout serieux "hum tu as fais une erreur dans la config kernel, pourquoi as tu laissés M686 à no...". J'ai du lui expliquer qu'éditer à la mano le .config, pourquoi pas mais qu'il existait un fabuleux menu make menuconfig et que MPENTIUM4 était plus avisé pour des Pentium4 que M686... je crois qu'il a pas compris  :Neutral: 

----------

## Enlight

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Désolé, j'ai pas lu la totalité de ce topic débile mais les gars sont vraiment pas doués: dans le lot, il y en quand même un capable de dire que des (km/h)/km c'est des km²/h !!!

 

Voilà ce qui arrive, on veut un gamin performant alors on joue avec les CFLAGS, on se dit qu'on va mettre -mfpmath... et voilà le résultat  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## _Seth_

trop fort, c'est terrible les ubuntistes ! J'en redemanderais, ça fait longtemps que je n'avais pas ri comme ça   :Laughing: 

@kwenspc : Whaouuu ! Ca dépote  :Wink: 

----------

## OuinPis

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *MickTux wrote:*   ...
> 
> EN voyant les photos me vient une chanson je suis ingénieur informaticien..., bon c'est pas l'originale mais je vais la retrouvée 
> 
> Ici : http://michelnet2.free.fr/mp3/remix/Michel_IngenieurInformaticien_Version_Originale.mp3 
> ...

 

Je ne crois pas que l'original soit de Cauet, mon beau frère a réussit a me trouver le CD original qu'il m'a offert pour mon dernier anniverssaire (trop sympa le gars), et franchement le mec n'a pas la tronche de Cauet. Par contre il y a quelques spécimen ce chançons assez sympatique. Avis aux intéressés  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

et hop   :Razz: 

Bon c'est pas comment dire... "récent"...  mais bon j'aime bien les trucs décalés   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 :Laughing:  bien sympa 

et hop, encore 10min de pause travail en moins   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Mickael

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  bien sympa 
> 
> et hop, encore 10min de pause travail en moins  

 

++   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kopp

Attends attends, pause travail ?

tu veux dire, tu fais une pause au milieu de la glande (et des saunas avec les finnoises...chaud) pour travailler un peu ?  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Attends attends, pause travail ?
> 
> tu veux dire, tu fais une pause au milieu de la glande (et des saunas avec les finnoises...chaud) pour travailler un peu ? 

 

 :Laughing:  explosé de rire! ben voui en principe je suis censé arrêter de glander durant 7,5 heures par jour... en principe   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## truz

A pisser de rire !!! attendez 1"45 et ça commence réellement

----------

## geekounet

 *truz wrote:*   

> A pisser de rire !!! attendez 1"45 et ça commence réellement

 

ROTFLMAO !!

----------

## Magic Banana

Les hommes qui aiment Linux sont plus sexy.

Encore un article qui le prouve !  :Very Happy:  Et ce n'est pas ma copine qui le contredira. Sans compter notre geekounet préféré...  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Les hommes qui aiment Linux sont plus sexy.
> 
> Encore un article qui le prouve !  Et ce n'est pas ma copine qui le contredira. Sans compter notre geekounet préféré... 

 

 :Laughing: 

on les fait toutes craquer   :Twisted Evil: 

...laissez moi rêver un peu   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kopp

Alors kwenspc, les blondes de finlande, ça marche ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Alors kwenspc, les blondes de finlande, ça marche ?

 

ah ah  :Laughing: 

Ben c'est que j'ai déjà quelqu'un moi...   :Embarassed:  pas touche aux finlandaises donc. Fin ceci dit quand tu vas en boite t'en as toujours 1 ou 2 qui commence à te coller (bien evidemment moua je laisse tomber) et oserais-je ajouter: ici ça couche dès le premier soir! aucune tenue... Fin ça c'est un autre pote fr du coin qui a experimenté.

Donc avis au célibataires: viendez en finlande. (pécho des filles superficielles en boite... )

Ça va on voit que je suis fidèle, c'est crédible là?  :Laughing: 

Non et puis serieux: avec tout ce que j'ai à faire sur mon pc j'ai franchement pas le temps d'aller titiller la finlandaise, non.

Et plus serieusement encore: je suis pas fana des blondes. (j'ai trouvé le bon pays pour serrer la ceinture du coup)

Désolé pour tout ce déballage ...  :Razz: 

[edit]

et au fait kopp...Les suédoises?    :Cool: 

[/edit]

----------

## kopp

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [edit]
> 
> et au fait kopp...Les suédoises?   
> ...

 

Ah je le savais que j'aurais pas dû parler de ça... 

Euh....

J'suis pas fan des blondes !

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   
> 
> [edit]
> 
> et au fait kopp...Les suédoises?   
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

ouah l'autre l'excuse eh! 

----------

## E11

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*    *kwenspc wrote:*   
> 
> [edit]
> 
> et au fait kopp...Les suédoises?   
> ...

 

Faut pas le dire, mais lui il préfère les blonds   :Laughing:  (heureusement, je ne suis pas blond  :Razz:  lol)

PS : Evidement, c'est a prendre au n-ieme degré quand n tend vers l'infini   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## z0my

voila un site plutot poilant:

http://www.megabambou.com/

et pouf pouf maraboutage de ici:

http://www.megabambou.com/mmm/mmm.php?url=http%3A//forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-389850-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-ape-start-25.html

----------

## truc

 *z0my wrote:*   

> et pouf pouf maraboutage de ici:
> 
> http://www.megabambou.com/mmm/mmm.php?url=http%3A//forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-389850-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-ape-start-25.html

 

aaahhhh, si on arrive à mettre ça en première page du forum fr pour tout le monde,; qu'est ce que ça serait marrant... (avec l'actualité actuelle des chose du moment quoi...  :Laughing:  )

----------

## ghoti

 *z0my wrote:*   

> et pouf pouf maraboutage de ici:
> 
> http://www.megabambou.com/mmm/mmm.php?url=http%3A//forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-389850-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-ape-start-25.html

 

Eh mais c'est géant ce truc !  :Smile: 

----------

## _Seth_

Terrible les marabouts !

Est ce que vous avez vu que ce site parle aussi du pendant électronique du flyer de marabout ? Le scam : si, si, tu connais c'est le spam d'un type qui te dit que son père est mort en laissant un héritage faramineux et que tu peux toucher 10% si tu l'aide à faire sortir l'argent. Le site de megabambou donne un lien vers cette page, où un internaute a répondu des trucs très fantaisistes au mail et a même réussi à récupérer 3$ du scammeur ! C'est trop fort   :Laughing: 

----------

## z0my

Tient non... j'avais pas vu ca. un petit comique ce scammeur

Moi j'aime bien aussi sur le site, c'est les collectionneurs de vraix flyers de marabou avec l'analyse de leurs competences fabuleuses

----------

## Tuxicomane

Excellent ce truc !

 :Laughing:  le lien "angoisse morale" qui pointe vers bugzilla !

----------

## nemo13

Coucou,

23 pages c'est long, surtout quand on a le neurone qui flanche.   :Embarassed: 

s'il a déja été donné, mille excuses.

bonne soirée :jlp

----------

## Temet

G.E.N.I.A.L !!!

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

Excellent  :Smile: 

----------

## GaMeS

Aller hop ça se diffuse sur #tribugentoo, j'adore moi aussi  :Smile: 

une petite préférence pour la vignette numéro 18

----------

## kwenspc

Au top  :Laughing: 

La 28 me parle pas mal http://www.nojhan.net/geekscottes/index.php?strip=28

la 6 aussi ^^

----------

## salamandrix

Une petite vidéo qui m'a beaucoup fait rire :

>une mauvaise blague...<

En espérant que vous ne connaissez pas encore (ou que le lien ne se trouve pas dans les pages précédentes).[/url]

----------

## kwenspc

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Une petite vidéo qui m'a beaucoup fait rire :
> 
> >une mauvaise blague...<
> 
> En espérant que vous ne connaissez pas encore (ou que le lien ne se trouve pas dans les pages précédentes).[/url]

 

 :Laughing:   marrant mais j'y crois pas trop.

----------

## salamandrix

sincérement il vaudrait mieux que cela soit du simulé... autrement le pauvre gars qui n'a rien demandé à personne...  :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouai je ne pense pas que ça soit vrai mais en tout cas très joli vol, quoique c'est bon de s'envoler, mais j'aurai bien aimer voir l'aterrissage   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lbr

Salut à tous :

Vous connaissez surement mais je suis tombé dessus par hasard et je ne résiste pas à vous le communiquer : bashfr

Ca m'a bien fait rire ...

----------

## Scullder

Trop bon : 

http://www.nojhan.net/geekscottes/index.php?strip=27

Génial ce site, j'ai ajouté le rss à akregator =]

Bashfr je connaissais déjà mais ça s'essoufle fortement... la qualité baisse, la quantité augmente.

----------

## Scullder

ahah =] http://trac.gajim.org/ticket/2918

----------

## Tuxicomane

 :Laughing:  Trop fort !

J'adore le "This is not only a technical security leak (it shows people that you use gajim), but also a social security leak!"

----------

## boozo

 :Laughing:   j'adore les keywords...  je le note ; m'en ferai qquns dans le genre à l'occasion sur le tracker du taf, y'en a qui vont se fendre   :Mr. Green: 

btw: arf, elle est de chez nous en plus ?!

----------

## Temet

Je viens de faire un "man strstr" ... je vous conseille d'en faire autant ^^

Y a pas idée de mettre un synopsis (version fr du moins) pareil... surtout avec mon rire!

----------

## Trevoke

En anglais c'est pour trouver une aiguille dans une meule de foin.   :Razz: 

[edit : meule? botte? chaipu. Comment qu'on cause francais?]

----------

## Mickael

C'est bon Trevoke t'inquiète pas ton français est encore là .

----------

## kopp

@Micktux : je pense surtout que Trevoke avait la page en anglais et disait ce que ça donnait, pour comparer parce qu'il ne doit pas avoir la version française  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *kopp wrote:*   

> @Micktux : je pense surtout que Trevoke avait la page en anglais et disait ce que ça donnait, pour comparer parce qu'il ne doit pas avoir la version française 

 

Ben oui, d'où la réponse de Mick!

----------

## TTK

Vidéo marrante sur daily motion. Ca s'appelle tony vs. paul ...

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> @Micktux : je pense surtout que Trevoke avait la page en anglais et disait ce que ça donnait, pour comparer parce qu'il ne doit pas avoir la version française 

 

Heu et ça donne quoi la page man en français ?

EDIT: non c'est bon j'ai trouvé sur google  :Razz: 

TTK, sympa la vidéo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scullder

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je viens de faire un "man strstr" ... je vous conseille d'en faire autant ^^
> 
> Y a pas idée de mettre un synopsis (version fr du moins) pareil... surtout avec mon rire!

 

Dans certaines man page, il y a des commentaires (dont quelques uns de torvalds) à propos des bugs, des comportements étranges ou sur le fait que le gars qui a inventé ça est fou et c'est assez marrant xD Par contre, j'arrive plus du tout à les retrouver.  :Sad:  Reste toujours les funny manpages dans portage ^^

----------

## Mythril

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Trop bon : 
> 
> http://www.nojhan.net/geekscottes/index.php?strip=27
> 
> Génial ce site, j'ai ajouté le rss à akregator =]

 

Idem, la dernière née est excellente  :Very Happy: 

http://www.nojhan.net/geekscottes/index.php?strip=39

----------

## Mickael

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> un truc pas mal : http://homepage.mac.com/pockyrevolution/nanaca_crash.html 
> 
> pour l'instant mon record est de 3099,47m

 

arf, 557,84m premier test...

EDIt: 769.42m  :Laughing: 

EDIT : Mais comment faites-vous pour atteindre 3 bornes et plus !!!  :Razz: 

----------

## Enlight

3289.42 \o/

----------

## Temet

2219

----------

## Temet

3030 !! ^^

----------

## Enlight

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *kernelsensei wrote:*   un truc pas mal : http://homepage.mac.com/pockyrevolution/nanaca_crash.html 
> 
> pour l'instant mon record est de 3099,47m 
> 
> arf, 557,84m premier test...
> ...

 

Ben utilisation judicieuse des aerials et compagnie plus surveillance accrue de la tetes des bonhommes. Par contre chuis dég, je voulais rebattre mon record, c'était trop bien parti et là je mets ne grosse latte au mec et bam piquée direct vers les bras de la grognasse qui faut pas... 3240m   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Temet

Bah quand j'ai dépassé les 3000, j'ai utilisé mes 3 coups rouges direct, sans que le mec tombe par terre ... punaise, là ça défile méchamment!!!

Ensuite j'essaye d'éviter la pouf verte avec les coups bleus.

M'enfin je l'ai fait qu'une fois avec cette méthode ... je vais réessayer  :Wink: 

----------

## theturtle123

j'adore :

http://www.phdcomics.com

c'est peut-être parceque je suis en thèse...   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> j'adore :
> 
> http://www.phdcomics.com
> 
> c'est peut-être parceque je suis en thèse...  

 

Ouais je me suis fait les archives l'année dernière pendant mes cours de C et depuis je suis, c'est vraiment sympa !

----------

## Mickael

Je suis un bon   :Laughing:   3069.45  :Very Happy: 

EDIT : 6739.74  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

MickTux, je te souhaite une bonne après midi : http://goondy.free.fr/Images/dchkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.png

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Temet wrote:*   

> MickTux, je te souhaite une bonne après midi : http://goondy.free.fr/Images/dchkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.png
> 
>   

 

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Verguenza!

----------

## geekounet

3589.58m \o/

----------

## Mickael

C'est petit Temet  :Wink:   Geekounet retourne boosser, faut pas pousser les gars un peu de sérieux. De vrais gosses....  :Laughing: 

----------

## OuinPis

3020

ca fait pauvre a coté

----------

## geekounet

http://akoya.homelinux.net/nc-record2.png

Bonne journée ^^

----------

## ghoti

4619,45

Hé, z'avez que ça à f*tre les mecs ?  :Laughing: 

Bon à savoir : le site conserve le plus haut score de la dernière session. On ne peut donc faire que grimper  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Humm bonne journée à toi geekounet:

http://kurganux.free.fr/NanacaCrash.JPG

----------

## Enlight

Rogntudjuuu je demande que Kurgan soit banni!!!!!

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Question de chance, c'est tout non c'est vrai, j'ai assuré un max   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

rodé?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

non rien   :Wink: 

----------

## Mythril

Modeste... Bien joué Kurgan ^^

----------

## boozo

y'en a de stratosphériques...  :Shocked: 

----------

## kwenspc

3699 (je fais dans le petit score)

...et 1h de taf de perdue   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Temet

7274.11 !!!

320 mètres de hauteur .... en fait j'ai fait la moitié sans toucher le sol ... ça aide!

----------

## OuinPis

7429,62 mètres et environ 290 mètres de haut. 

En effet Temet ca aide, surtout d'utiliser les trois aerial rouge après etre tombé sur la spécial combo avec la fille qui stop.

je vois que comme moi, certain sont devenu accro  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

 *OuinPis wrote:*   

> En effet Temet ca aide, surtout d'utiliser les trois aerial rouge après etre tombé sur la spécial combo avec la fille qui stop.

 

Les Grands Esprits se rencontrent ^^

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 7274.11 !!!
> 
> 320 mètres de hauteur .... en fait j'ai fait la moitié sans toucher le sol ... ça aide!

 

Ha j'ai réussi à monter à plus de 510m de hauteur ^^ C'était suite au spécial de la fille bleu qui bloque, qui fait qu'on rebondit mieux, et comme je me suis pris un angle up un peu plus loin, je suis monté jusque là ^^ Mais je suis pas allé au delà de 6339m ...  :Sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Une histoire de ver solitaire

----------

## Scullder

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Une histoire de ver solitaire

 

mdr :

 *Quote:*   

> Ca, c'est un bon dôcteuurrr

 

----------

## Mickael

Énorme! : http://www.tetesaclaques.tv/

Le  Le Willi Waller

Le pilote Le pilote Part 2

Le camping

EDIT : rechercher celui avec les deux élans!

----------

## PabOu

ASDTC

----------

## boozo

mvouais... d'un côté j'apprécie d'être dans un pays qui tolère ce genre de chose... d'un autre je trouve qd même pitoyable *euphémisme* d'user de la sorte, de ce droit acquis au prix de tant de morts et de ravages...   :Confused:   .... enfin...    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Enlight

http://www.siteduzero.com/forum-83-113043-p1-probleme-hardware.html

http://www.siteduzero.com/forum-83-112768-p1-proftpd-qui-fait-pas-les-logs.html

avec en cado : http://first-world.no-ip.info/prob/proftpd.conf ça s'invente aps ses choses là!

et bien sur : http://first-world.no-ip.info/cours_officiel/autre/don.txt

Ahlala, il me manque!

----------

## Tuxicomane

 :Laughing:  Tu m'as devancé Enlight !

Le problème d'hardware est excellent...

----------

## Enlight

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

>  Tu m'as devancé Enlight !
> 
> Le problème d'hardware est excellent...

 

Et encore j'ai aps mis le CV qui est facilement rouvable sur le site... le gars résume à lui tout seul toutes les compétences ed tous les gens qu'il a croisé sur tous les forums où il a trainé...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## truc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Et encore j'ai aps mis le CV qui est facilement rouvable sur le site... le gars résume à lui tout seul toutes les compétences ed tous les gens qu'il a croisé sur tous les forums où il a trainé... 

 

je témoigne, faut vraiment aller voir son CV  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> gestion a plein temps 	d'un serveur soumit au piratage

 

Souvenir-souvenir   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *truc wrote:*   

> je témoigne, faut vraiment aller voir son CV  

 

Pas trouvé. Faut s'inscrire, pour ça ?

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: j'ai eu aussi des gros probleme de spam et de piratage par un de mes modo ... 

 

De l'art de bien choisir ses modos ...

 *Quote:*   

> ... et donc depuis j'ai passer les droits de tout le monde en super-user

 

Les users y sont c*ns, les super-users c'est mieux !

 *Quote:*   

> Mais vu que je suis presque le seul a fréquenter ce site,...

 

Non, non : on va te faire un peu de pub !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Pas trouvé. Faut s'inscrire, pour ça ? 

 

Tiens le lien direct, attention .doc inside : http://first-world.no-ip.info/fichier/CV.doc

----------

## kwenspc

C'est un "winner" le mec   :Shocked: 

----------

## Enlight

S'inscrire??? allons allons, si tu ne devais essayer qu'un seul login et qu'un seul mot de passe, qu'essayerais tu?   :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> S'inscrire??? allons allons, si tu ne devais essayer qu'un seul login et qu'un seul mot de passe, qu'essayerais tu?  

 

j'aime beaucoup ce que tu viens de dire quand on lit en plus ta signature...  :Wink:  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

ermf ça compte pas pareil avec des ':' ça change tout   :Confused: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> C'est un "winner" le mec  

 

Il nous l'avait déjà prouvé à maintes reprises .... D'ailleurs, son ban se termine quand?

----------

## Temet

MDR, j'avais pas fait gaffe au pseudo!

(j'ai juste vu le truc du repose pied :x)

----------

## kopp

Le ban est terminé. Mais il a dit qu'il ne reviendrait plus. En tous cas, il nous a bien fait rigoler.

----------

## ghoti

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> S'inscrire??? allons allons, si tu ne devais essayer qu'un seul login et qu'un seul mot de passe, qu'essayerais tu?  

 

J'ai quand même dû m'y reprendre à trois fois : j'hésitais entre root, admin et test  :Wink: 

[EDIT] Bon, j'ai changé le paswd : me sentais pas en sécurité ...  :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## truz

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   Pas trouvé. Faut s'inscrire, pour ça ?  
> 
> Tiens le lien direct, attention .doc inside : http://first-world.no-ip.info/fichier/CV.doc

 Excellent ! Tout son CV est à mourir, avec la petite touche finale:

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Mobilité géographique : train, vélo, mobylette

   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

J'en ai presque honte d'avoir autant ri !

----------

## davidou2a

Faut l emener a un diner avec des amis et le faire parler... tiens ça me rappelle un film  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Bon je crois qu'il a assez dégusté là non, vous croyez pas ? Parce que mine de rien ça tourne à l'attaque perso de se moquer comme ça de quelqu'un en public. Donc merci de revenir à un sujet moins limite...

----------

## kwenspc

 *truz wrote:*   

> J'en ai presque honte d'avoir autant ri !

 

kernelsenseï aussi on dirait  :Laughing: 

----------

## OuinPis

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   S'inscrire??? allons allons, si tu ne devais essayer qu'un seul login et qu'un seul mot de passe, qu'essayerais tu?   
> 
> J'ai quand même dû m'y reprendre à trois fois : j'hésitais entre root, admin et test 
> 
> [EDIT] Bon, j'ai changé le paswd : me sentais pas en sécurité ...  

 

+1000 pour le winer 

Le compte test c'est moi qui l'ai créé un jour ou j'ai voulu tester son site, et j'ai presque été surpris qu'il l'ai laissé mais bon...  :Wink: 

PS: j'avoue m'être moqué de lui et m'être pris la tête, j'en suis désolé mais la j'en suis presque a me demander comment c'est possible...

----------

## xaviermiller

Je ne sais pas si vous connaissez : Get A Mac (et en version française)

----------

## truc

ahhh l'aiide, j'suis incapable de comprendre ce qu'il dit le mac à la fin à son copain:/ 

et la version française?, bah c'est même pas la même:)

----------

## xaviermiller

Quelle pub ? y en a des tonnes, qui passent au hasard (tu as la liste complète en bas  :Wink: )

----------

## truc

arf, la pub "sabotage"

C'est abusé ça de dire en haut de post que je suis nul en anglais!  J'suis fiché maintenant   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Temet

Parfois, en faisant une recherche sur "Michael Jackson Thrillers" ... les premiers résultats ne sont pas ceux escomptés!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll8Qm8yDj-8

----------

## titoucha

Pour rester dans le musical http://www.hotvideo-clip.com/v-129.html

Et un site qu'il faut connaitre car on en a besoin un jour ou l'autre http://www.sosbonnesexcuses.com

----------

## kopp

Titoucha : ton clip audio, ce serait pas une parodie d'un clip officiel ? ça me fait penser à un truc quej'avais vu avec 4 gars qui dansent sur des tapis roulants, mais j'ai aucune idée du nom.

Temet : j'en avais vu une autre video de ce gars ... la musique me fait mourir de rire  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Je ne sais pas je suis tomber dessus en fouillant sur le web.

----------

## kwenspc

Non non le clip c'est pas une parodie, ni celui sur les tapis roulant (tapis de course en intèrieur), il s'agit d'"Ok go" un groupe de musique et ces clips sont bien d'eux en fait.

----------

## Scullder

EXCELLENT : http://talloran.livejournal.com/121701.html  :Laughing: 

----------

## _Seth_

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> EXCELLENT : http://talloran.livejournal.com/121701.html 

 

mouarf, c'est trop fort  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Un mail que vient de m'envoyer un pote CRS  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Un automobiliste se fait flasher à 180 Km/h par un radar planqué sous un pont. Un peu plus loin il est arrêté par un C.R.S. qui lui rappelle le code la route : "Vous savez que la vitesse est limitée à 130 sur autoroute. Or, vous rouliez à 180 Venez par-là que je vous dresse un procès verbal !"
> 
> Suivent les questions habituelles, nom, prénoms, permis de conduire, etc. A profession, le type répond: "Mon boulot? Je suis dans le médical, je suis ré-aléseur d'anus !"
> 
> Le C.R.S. le regarde avec des yeux ronds :
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

Elle est bonne Temet  :Smile: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Qu'est ce que Linux?

----------

## d2_racing

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Qu'est ce que Linux?

 

C'est vraiment n'importe quoi ce site....

Pour contrer ces propos, c'est vrai que j'aime bien me prendre une Molson Dry de temps en temps, mais j'aime pas la pizza froide  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

il a du en falloir du temps pour écrire autant de conn*****   :Razz: 

"n'en pêche", de fils en aiguilles, certaines par exemple, m'ont bien fait marrer   :Laughing: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Cour et simple:

http://desencyclopedie.wikia.com/wiki/Bug

Trés réél:

http://desencyclopedie.wikia.com/wiki/Femme

----------

## kernelsensei

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Trés réél:
> 
> http://desencyclopedie.wikia.com/wiki/Femme

 

Très réel ?... J'espère que tu le dis au 90eme degré ! Déjà que je n'arrive pas à rire de cet article (bien au contraire), mais bon, c'est sûrement parce que j'ai vraiment tendance à mordre quand il s'agit de racisme, sexisme et toutes ces conneries...

----------

## Temet

Moi ça m'a fait marrer ^^

A part la vidéo musulmane, mais euh ... je pense que c'est pas ce qu'il dit et dessine quand même.

C'est truqué (rassurez moi, ça peut pas être vrai quand même).

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

>  *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   Trés réél:
> 
> http://desencyclopedie.wikia.com/wiki/Femme 
> 
> Très réel ?... J'espère que tu le dis au 90eme degré ! Déjà que je n'arrive pas à rire de cet article (bien au contraire), mais bon, c'est sûrement parce que j'ai vraiment tendance à mordre quand il s'agit de racisme, sexisme et toutes ces conneries...

 

Je deconner, je suis pas sexiste je vous rasure, la preuve je fréquente que des femmes, que je considère bien meilleur que la plus par des hommes.

----------

## E11

 *boozo wrote:*   

> il a du en falloir du temps pour écrire autant de conn*****  
> 
> "n'en pêche", de fils en aiguilles, certaines par exemple, m'ont bien fait marrer  

 

On dit "n'empèche" d'abord pas "n'en pêche" ! Parce qu'ici on est pas à la pêche ! Non mais !!!

Et puis c'est pas bien de se moquer !   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

Rolala lol !

----------

## boozo

bah ça faisait longtemps qu'on t'avais pas vu alors... j'appate   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## E11

 *boozo wrote:*   

> bah ça faisait longtemps qu'on t'avais pas vu alors... j'appate  

 

Bien joué !  :Razz: 

C'est vrai j'ai été un peu absent un moment, mais c'était à cause du ski  :Mr. Green:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  (bon d'accord, je suis parti au ski qu'une semaine... mais n'en pêche* que... lol)

* : c'est fait expres hein  :Razz:  lol

----------

## ghoti

 *E11 wrote:*   

> On dit "n'empèche" d'abord pas "n'en pêche" ! Parce qu'ici on est pas à la pêche ! Non mais !!!!

 

Raté : on dit "n'empêche" et pas "n'empèche" : tu pèches par excès de certitudes  :Wink: 

Non mais !  :Laughing: 

Mais au départ il s'agissait d'un clin d'oeil à ce ce thread !  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

>  je suis pas sexiste je vous rasure, la preuve je fréquente que des femmes, que je considère bien meilleur que la plus par des hommes.

 

Si, t'es sexiste puisque t'aimes pas les hommes !  :Laughing: 

----------

## E11

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   On dit "n'empèche" d'abord pas "n'en pêche" ! Parce qu'ici on est pas à la pêche ! Non mais !!!! 
> 
> Raté : on dit "n'empêche" et pas "n'empèche" : tu pèches par excès de certitudes 
> 
> Non mais ! 
> ...

 

Ra, c'était pas la peine de ressortir ça tu sais   :Laughing: 

Par contre je vois que ce mot "n'empêche" à vraiment une dent contre moi (ou le contraire)  :Razz:  va falloir que je lui enseigne les bonnes manières   :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Allez pour placer ce week-end sous le signe de l'humour allez faire un tour ici  :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Allez je continue le flood du thread détente mais là ça vaut le coup.

TUX IS ALIVE !!!!!!!  :Laughing: 

J'en veux un !!!!!!!!!

----------

## julroy67

Wooooow, moi aussi j'en veux un ... en plus c'est pas trop trop cher, 79 . ^^

Sa doit faire pas mal à coté du PC son petit Tux vivant.   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Geekscottes a encore frappé  :Wink: 

----------

## E11

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Geekscottes a encore frappé 

 

Mdrrr !!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ezka

J'arrive surement a la bourre comme d'hab mais :

http://shelleytherepublican.com/2006/04/20/linux-a-european-threat-to-our-computers-by-tristan.aspx

A lire, mais pas de cauchemard cette nuit !   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Arrow: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> J'arrive surement a la bourre comme d'hab mais :
> 
> http://shelleytherepublican.com/2006/04/20/linux-a-european-threat-to-our-computers-by-tristan.aspx
> 
> A lire, mais pas de cauchemard cette nuit !  
> ...

 

Quelle belle occupation ! Propagateur de trolls !  :Laughing: 

Le plus drôle ce sont bien sûr les réactions.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ezka

Oué, j'ai adoré le : *Quote:*   

> It should be considered a terrorist program.

  quand il parle de linux !

Y a des perles   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Mickael

http://cwtv.com/shows/beauty-and-the-geek/

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

Pas de lien estvideo ou je mords!

----------

## xaviermiller

et le Projet Game Over, vous connaissez ?

----------

## truc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> et le Projet Game Over, vous connaissez ?

 

wow c'est enorme ça, merci!

dans la rubrique rien à voir:

====

====== J'ai une alerte, que j'ai reçu par mail, à vous faire passer  ========

====

ATTENTION

DES EXTRATERRESTRES ARRIVENT POUR ENLEVER TOUS LES ÊTRES

DE LA TERRE BEAUX, SEXY, INTELLIGENTS.

NE VOUS INQUIÈTEZ PAS, VOUS N' ETES PAS EN DANGER !

JE VOUS FAIS PARVENIR CE MAIL UNIQUEMENT POUR VOUS DIRE ADIEU.

sam

----------

## nemo13

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> et le Projet Game Over, vous connaissez ?

 

Chapeau.  :Shocked: 

----------

## TTK

Le Game Over est excellent !

Et maintenant la séquence pitié: un strip tease sur youtube (l'émission de france3, hein, pas un effeuillage).

A mon avis, avec Vista ça va aller beaucoup mieux.

----------

## loopx

lol truc

----------

## boozo

Pour Noël... echo "net-misc/remote-net-hand ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Grubshka

www.gprime.net : jeux flash sympas et autres conneries en vrac

www.lapin.org : comic strips assez débiles...  :Very Happy:  Je vous recommande lapin, red meat et les céréales

Allez, un très très grand classique pour finir : http://www.tsgk.net/cowboyz/tdcindex.html

----------

## kwenspc

http://www.sun.com/templeofthesun ils s'amusent bien chez Sun.  :Laughing: 

----------

## _droop_

Vu sur linuxfr : la faq de la vie.

----------

## Trevoke

The official God FAQ.

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> The official God FAQ.

  Excellent !  :Laughing: 

----------

## bivittatus

Juste histoire de se prendre un peu la tête...

Jeux chiants

(En espérant que ce ne soit pas du déjà-vu!!! :Laughing: )

----------

## Mickael

 Are you evil ?

Moi héhé :   :Twisted Evil:  http://img224.imageshack.us/my.php?image=evilue9.png

----------

## Ezka

Oué pareil ... 

J'ai eu un mal fou pour arriver à ça :You are Angelic

----------

## davidou2a

^^

moi : http://home.att.net/~slugbutter/evil/evil.jpg

----------

## Ezka

Tant que t'écoute pas du gospel, que tu veux pas de venir révérend et que t'es pas végétarien tu seras pas "Angelic"   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> ^^
> 
> moi : http://home.att.net/~slugbutter/evil/evil.jpg

 

Idem mais je sais plus ce que j'ai répondu, à part que je bouffais du boeuf et que j'utilisais Firefox ...

----------

## deja_pris

C'est bidon leur truc, même en modérant mes réponses je suis tout le temps pure evil :/.

Sinon dans le genre jeu marrant y'a ca.

----------

## davidou2a

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Idem mais je sais plus ce que j'ai répondu, à part que je bouffais du boeuf et que j'utilisais Firefox ...

 

Moi j'ai mis:

What browser are you using to browse the Internet right now? Firefox

Which of the following European countries is your favorite, or with which do you most closely identify? France

What social clique do you belong to? I don't classify myself

Which of the following names rings the loudest bell? Little Hamster in my Head

Choose your weapon. Explosives

Which of the following sounds like an ideal job to you? Army General

What kind of music do you listen to? Rap

Which of the following meats do you eat the most? Beef

What is your favorite movie genre? Action

Which of the following do you find yourself fantasizing about the most often? Sex

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## TTK

Vous connaissez rent a wife ?

----------

## truc

C'est l'histoire de quelqu'un qui avait la main sur une machine distante via ssh, après avoir changé la config sshd, il s'est dit qu'il allait redémarrer sshd depuis le screen dans lequel il se trouvait 

```
killall sshd && sleep 20 && /usr/bin/sshd
```

La nouvelle conf étant satisfaisante, tout comme la nouvelle clée également générée fonctionnant, il se dît alors qu'il serait bon de supprimer l'authentification par mot de passe, allé hop un petit coup d'$EDITOR dans sshd_config, et il ne restait plus qu'à relancer le bouzin

```
killall sshd && sleep 20 && /usr/bin/sshd
```

devrait encore suffir.... Sauf que je, euh... j'ai dit "je"? naaaaah, sauf que il n'était plus dans un screen  :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

Le killall sshd a apparement tué bien plus que sshd et la session ssh, il semblerait, à cette personne,  que la jolie commande ci-dessus soit également à compter parmi ses victimes colatérales  :Evil or Very Mad:   (c'est bien ça?)

----------

## yoyo

 *truc wrote:*   

> Le killall sshd a apparement tué bien plus que sshd et la session ssh, il semblerait, à cette personne,  que la jolie commande ci-dessus soit également à compter parmi ses victimes colatérales   (c'est bien ça?)

 J'ai pas trop saisi le sens de cette phrase ...   :Embarassed: 

Enfin, je ne vois pas non plus pourquoi cette personne n'a pas utilisé les rc-scripts pour relancer sshd ...   :Razz: 

----------

## truc

ouais j'comprends plus trop cette phrase non plus... c'est trop dur de se cacher..  :Wink:  Ce que je voulais dire c'est que le killall à tué ma session et donc le reste de la commande "&& sleep 20 && /usr/sbin/sshd" n'a pas été lancé

Alors pour les rc-scripts, c'est tout con, mais bon, habituellement ssh est lancé par xinetd, (bah oui j'men sers une fois tout les 3000 ans alors..), sauf que là je voulais que ssh écoute sur deux ports, au lieu d'un seul, et donc ce dont j'ai besoin pour ça, c'est que xinetd écoute sur ces deux ports et lance sshd au besoin, sauf que j' n'ai pas trouvé comment faire en sorte que xinetd écoute sur plusieurs port pour un même service

(pas beaucoup cherché non plus à ce stade, mais les "man xinetd*" ne précisaient rien, et mes deux tests(en modifiant xinetd.d/sshd)  n'ont pas été très concluant à ce niveau)

Et, n'ayant pas trop le temps.. bah j'ai lancé sshd à la main.. 

Bon, bah j'ai le temps maintenant   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

/me souffle sur la poussière qui s'entasse sur le topic

bon pas grand chose mais suffisant pour éviter de bosser 1 à 2 min  :Smile: 

http://www.scribd.com/doc/36828/Learn-to-Fly-Here

http://bbspot.com/News/2007/04/top-11-signs-you-will-die-in-this-movie.html

----------

## dapsaille

Héhéhé ca bosse dur kwenspc :p

 Bon allez spécial dédicace aux jeunes vieux :p

http://www.bide-et-musique.com/index.html

----------

## kwenspc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> http://www.bide-et-musique.com/index.html

 

Oh P*****! enorme  :Laughing:  "ninja sympa, super sympa, toujours là quand on les attends pas"... ça va me courir après toute la soirée ouinnn

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   http://www.bide-et-musique.com/index.html 
> 
> Oh P*****! enorme  "ninja sympa, super sympa, toujours là quand on les attends pas"... ça va me courir après toute la soirée ouinnn

 

Hahahahaha :p c'est horrible comme truc ... heureusement ca vient de finir :p 

 yeepeeee vive le Colorado :p

----------

## kwenspc

les boules   :Shocked: 

ça existe des trucs comme ça?

ah bah oui c'est vrai, la staracademerdes et nouvelles-starbouzes ça existe aussi   :Embarassed: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> les boules  
> 
> ça existe des trucs comme ça?
> 
> ah bah oui c'est vrai, la staracademerdes et nouvelles-starbouzes ça existe aussi  

 

D'un autre coté on était marmots et c'etait fait pour les marmots .. ce qui est dommage c'est que certains ont toujours des gouts de chiotte ^^

Mon dieu ils ont rescussités nono le petit robot :p

 X OR .... snirfffff .. je crois que cela vient de la mon gout de l'informatique .. j'ai du lire XOR au lieu de X-or :p

----------

## julroy67

De beaux petits messages dans "pure-ftpd" ^^ C'est parfois utile de regarder les sources d'une application.

=> pure-ftpd-1.0.12/src/messages_fr_funny.h

----------

## Enlight

 *julroy67 wrote:*   

> De beaux petits messages dans "pure-ftpd" ^^ C'est parfois utile de regarder les sources d'une application.
> 
> => pure-ftpd-1.0.12/src/messages_fr_funny.h

 

excellent!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## _Seth_

Terrible ! Ça m'a rappelé des souvenirs, je me logguais sur un serveur avec ces funny_messages activés  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Un ami m'a passé ce lien: 

http://www.centos.org/127_story.html?storyid=127

----------

## Mickael

C'est tout simplement excellent   :Shocked: 

----------

## Temet

Nan mais le mec qui lui reproche après en plus de ne pas avoir directement cherché de quel site il parlait et de ne pas avoir fait toutes les recherches ... incroyable.

Me demande si ce Jerry Taylor a des liens de parenté avec son président o_O'

----------

## _droop_

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Un ami m'a passé ce lien: 
> 
> http://www.centos.org/127_story.html?storyid=127

 

quelle patience et quelle gentillesse  :Shocked: 

----------

## Enlight

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Un ami m'a passé ce lien: 
> 
> http://www.centos.org/127_story.html?storyid=127

 

On dirait mon boss...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## VisualStation

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Un ami m'a passé ce lien: 
> 
> http://www.centos.org/127_story.html?storyid=127 
> 
> On dirait mon boss... 

 

On dirait ma famille !

Linux c'est pour les Hackers ...

Windows c'est bien, ... c'est joli !   :Shocked: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Un test impossible à réaliser

----------

## nico_calais

 *VisualStation wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*    *kwenspc wrote:*   Un ami m'a passé ce lien: 
> 
> http://www.centos.org/127_story.html?storyid=127 
> 
> On dirait mon boss...  
> ...

 

J'ai adoré quand le gars a dit qu'il avait 22 ans d'experience en informatique   :Laughing: 

----------

## maicroft

Suis tombé la dessus ce matin , la vidéo est monstrueuse  :Smile: 

http://www.agoravox.fr/article.php3?id_article=24254

----------

## HazeC5

Bonjour à tous.

Pour mon 1er message sur cet incontournable forum je demmarre sur 1 note d'humour avec 1 lien qui m'explose de rire à chaque lecture; sans doute quelques uns connaissent déjà...C'est par ici ou là

Parfait remède pour les petits coups de blues   :Laughing: 

----------

## _droop_

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Pour mon 1er message sur cet incontournable forum je demmarre sur 1 note d'humour avec 1 lien qui m'explose de rire à chaque lecture; sans doute quelques uns connaissent déjà...C'est par ici ou là
> 
> Parfait remède pour les petits coups de blues  

 

Bienvenue sur le forum,

C'est rare, un "nouveau" qui ne commence pas par un message sur un problème (note : je n'ai rien contre eux, j'ai dû faire la même chose)  :Wink: 

Sinon, ton lien c'est un classique mais c'est toujours bon.

----------

## salamandrix

Afin de ne pas faire un n-ième topic off ==>

[ma vie]

J'envisage d'ici la fin du mois d'upgrader ma machine. Mon choix se porterait vers un amd 4800+ dual core (socket AM2) (il -- mon choix -- est plus ou moins sûr). Reste que j'hésite énormément pour la carte mère.

Les contraintes : deux ports ide (obligatoire), minimun 4 usb à l'arrière (ça ce n'est pas trop dur), et un firewire (en interne de préférence).

J'hésite entre deux modèles :

>>une asus<<

>>une msi<<

Les raisons : l'asus à un firewire ce qui m'intéresse mais le fsb est à 1000, la msi n'a pas de firewire mais le fsb est à 2000.

Sachant que le 4800+ a un fsb normalement de 2000 (d'après les caractéristiques), quel est le plus intéressant à votre avis ? Autrement dit va-t-il y avoir une nette amélioration des performances avec la msi ?

Merci de vos réponses.

[/ma vie]

edit : à suivre ici : http://trevoke.ath.cx/nidatrolls/viewtopic.php?p=50#50Last edited by salamandrix on Fri May 18, 2007 5:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Un forum pour threads off-topic  :Smile: 

----------

## salamandrix

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Un forum pour threads off-topic 

 

Oui j'avais vu, mais dans un off je me suis dit que je ne pouvais pas être off   :Razz:  C'est le cas pourtant ?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Trevoke

Voyons, tu as choisi "Votre moment detente" .. Ca ne s'applique pas a l'achat de hardware  :Wink:  Tu es donc off-topic dans un thread off-topic.  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Tiens, connaissez-vous la Fraise "Gento" ?

J'ai découvert cette espèce le week-end dernier en allant dans une pépinière avec mon épouse pour chercher des plantes pour le jardin  :Wink: 

PS: est-ce que ce topic a encore du sens, alors qu'il y a un nid à troll  :Question: 

----------

## Mickael

Oui, ici c'est espace détente et non l'espace troll.  :Wink: 

----------

## julroy67

De la pub pour Linux (lien fourni par Tristan Nitot sur son blog  :Smile: )

-> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1y7uw_linux-fausse-pub

----------

## kwenspc

 *julroy67 wrote:*   

> De la pub pour Linux (lien fourni par Tristan Nitot sur son blog )
> 
> -> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1y7uw_linux-fausse-pub

 

Génial  :Laughing:  !!!

----------

## Madjes

XD 

BIen trouvé la petite vanne de fin  :Very Happy: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Du gros... du très gros  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

À noter la faute dans le générique de fin : ce n'est pas un pingouin mais un manchot  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Madjes wrote:*   

> XD 
> 
> BIen trouvé la petite vanne de fin 

 

C'est en te lisant que j'ai compris la blague de fin   :Embarassed: 

----------

## boozo

Bon, attendu que tous les fossiles semblent avoir oublié ce topic d'anthologie,

et pour rappeler à temet un parfum de madeleine (gracieusement offert par KuRGaN et XavierMiller) :

une petite dédicace a tout ceux qui se connecterons du taff demain matin   :Laughing: 

Et pour ceux qui passeront tard ca soir bah... dsl   :Mr. Green: 

*private joke* han zut ! L'angoisse m'assaille... me demande si le chat va trouver le sommeil ? :p 

----------------------------------------------

edit: 'tain çà prend le choux c'est pas permis... tadadadan dadan da dannn, dadan dadan daaa daaa dannnnnn... 

----------

## kwenspc

C'est pas celle auquel je pensais tiens. Celle ci elle s'adresse à tous les cadres  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Je viens de voir le dernier strip de Geekscottes : http://www.nojhan.net/geekscottes/index.php?strip=83.

Je le trouve excellent alors je vous le fait partager !!!

Enjoy !

----------

## Mickael

Moi je suis en plein dans les probas avec ce foutu contacct entre surfaces rugueuses, merci la résolution du problème ! Alors celle ci elle est à moi : 

http://www.nojhan.net/geekscottes/index.php?strip=63

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon allez, pour tout ceux qui ont toujours voulu publier chez o'reilly http://www.oreillymaker.com/

----------

## xaviermiller

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Bon allez, pour tout ceux qui ont toujours voulu publier chez o'reilly http://www.oreillymaker.com/

 

Yet Another Martine Cover Generator  :Cool: 

----------

## Mickael

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   Bon allez, pour tout ceux qui ont toujours voulu publier chez o'reilly http://www.oreillymaker.com/ 
> 
> Yet Another Martine Cover Generator 

 

Ho oui, joli !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nonas

Dans le même genre, si vous êtes en manque de publications : http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/

----------

## boozo

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Dans le même genre, si vous êtes en manque de publications : http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/

 

c'est vraiment n'importe quoi  :Laughing: 

----------

## Delvin

Je me rappel pas s'il y est deja, mais c'est toujours trés bon :

Le JeanClodTron

----------

## kwenspc

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le JeanClodTron

 

génial ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

Dans la lignée "Chuck Norris Facts":

- RMS Facts

- http://www.knuthfacts.com

----------

## titoucha

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Delvin wrote:*   
> 
> Le JeanClodTron 
> 
> génial ^^

 

Tu veux dire énorme

----------

## boozo

 *... wrote:*   

> Je ne voudrais pas rentrer dans des choses trop dimensionnelles mais [sur un ton de mélopée] après il faut intégrer tout ça dans les environnements et là, j'ai un chien en ce moment à côté de moi et je le caresse, et cette officialité peut vraiment retarder ce qui devrait devenir... Et là, vraiment, j'essaie de tout coeur de donner la plus belle réponse de la terre!

 

Voilà voilà voilà... et dire que j'en ai des comme çà au boulot... pas beaucoup... mais y'en a... irl, çà fait peur en staff   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

 *Quote:*   

> La vie en Suisse
> 
> 2 octobre
> 
> On a emménagé aujourd'hui dans notre nouvelle maison, dans une Suisse ensoleillée. Cet endroit est vraiment magnifique. Les montagnes sont si majestueuses. Je suis impatient de les voir couvertes de neige. J'adore cet endroit.
> ...

 

----------

## kwenspc

 :Laughing: 

Bon c'est bien connu en même temps les parisiens ne sont bien...qu'à Paris! C'est pour consoler les suisses ^^

----------

## Trevoke

ET JE RELANCE! Plus de trois ans qu'on n'a pas touche a ce thread, il n'y a que moi pour faire ca...

Si vous aimez Doctor Who:

http://textsfromthetardis.tumblr.com/

----------

## El_Goretto

Aaaargh, je ne connaissais même pas !

Les joies du sysadmin

----------

## Trevoke

Et ca repart! (Comment ca, c'est la seule chose que je fais ici?)

http://lifeofasoftwareengineer.tumblr.com/

----------

## boozo

Houlà ! Demain : tornade !   :Laughing: 

Ce serait bien que tu passes le nez un peu plus souvent qu'une fois l'an ; mais content de te revoir parmi nous   :Wink: 

Me suis bien poilé sur a-few-hours-before-the-demo ; whenever-i-try-beta-software et starting-a-rails-project (quoique je lui aurais bien mis un autre titre)

Mais mon préféré reste (et de loin) : when-i-show-to-my-boss-that-i-have-fixed-a-bug  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Mickael

Boozo,  as tu vu dans le premier, au fond, la gazelle jette le bébé à terre comme un torchon quand le type en feu passe, J4en rigole encore !!

----------

## boozo

@Mickael: Ah ? La grèle s'en mèle ?   :Mr. Green:  Rajoutez sireyessire, yoyo, scout, Ani, k_s, Enlight, ghoti, kopp, et la tripotée d'autres que j'oublie sur l'instant : là, c'est la fin du Monde 

(je te charie, je t'ai vu râler contre udev y'a pas longtemps alors çà va)

----------

## kopp

Présent !

Pas mal le truc.

Celui du montrer le bug au patron, l'image me dit quelque chose mais j'arrive pas à savoir où j'ai vu ça...

Edit : http://lifeofasoftwareengineer.tumblr.com/post/26593220735/java-updates ah ça, c'est exactement ce qu'il se passe quand j'allume le pc de mes parents. Java est plus souvent mis à jour que le PC est allumé....

----------

## boozo

Because y fait chaud et que Trevoke se la coule douce désormais sous Mac je relance :

vu sur le planet : Comment rendre fou un sysadmin (faudra que j'essaie tiens)   :Razz: 

----------

## pti-rem

Comme c'est du [OFF]

Je peux le dire :

Je ne sais pas faire !

... me détendre ...

? Tout le monde s'en fiche ;

Et moi pareil !?

pas de lien drôle.

édition : corriger [OFF] Votre moment détente (é accent aigu) dans le sujet.

édition : peut-être un petit quelque chose :

sur les armes à feu, la détente permet de provoquer le départ du coup de feu.

----------

## versus8

101875 vues : le moment de détente profite à tous ^^

En tout cas il y a des liens très sympathiques   :Mr. Green: 

----------

